# The Tails of Simon



## Orchid (Feb 20, 2008)

I have been a bunny mom now for one week, one day.
It has already been most interesting, stressful, loving and just woo hoo!

When I first saw Simon I doubted if I should get him or not. I had never been fond of buying animals from pet stores, refuse to with large chains. Yet when I saw Simon arrive that day, he pulled at my heart in a way I could not understand nor explain.
I actually saw him arrive in that white bin and felt like I needed to save him. A few days earlier I had seen a woman come in and just buy 8 bunnies like they were chocolate bars. What could someone do with 8 bunnies? What were they going to do with 8 bunnies?! I inquired and found out that they had been bought by a photographer. I did not want to see Simon become one of many, neglected, stressed and after the easter rush left to rot in a shelter because his "cute" factor had worn off. So I bought him. I had been thinking about what pet to get for my daughter for about a month by than. Cats, dogs, hamster, bird...nothing seemed like a good fit. For allergies, the new rules for the new place we moved into, our life, the "play" factor etc. She was sad about losing "Spot" and "Steuart". Two animals I helped foster/rescue. She had known from the beginning we were just a helping hand, but it did not change she attached to them. Did not change the hurt in her heart when they went on. I felt horrible about it and decided for my daughters sake I could not do that to her again and felt it was right to bring a pet into our home that we could love forever. I think I will always be amazed at the luck someone gifted us the day I saw Simon.

Having never been able to snuggle, love, or romp with an animal because of my allergies, I can't explain the true pleasure I take in Simon's company. I am more attached to Simon now, than I think any other pet, I have ever owned.
Having never really known any rabbits, I tried buying books, reading up on the web and just in general trying to learn all I could. Honestly, it was over load and too much contradiction to have any clue who to follow and who not to. 
I went crazy with toys, building a cage that would be bigger and better not to mention cheaper than the store bought tiny ones. 

Simon does not seem to sleep very much. If I am awake, he seems to be. So I have left his cage open most times with a playpen of sorts that trailed from there to the living room. Discovered that he can jump that playpen just fine and will not as long as I am near. Should I walk away he will follow me. If he sees me coming, he will run to me and sit up seeming to say "LOVE ME!" 
He is quite able to convey his wishes to me, but being a new bunny mom, I suppose I have been a bit slow at picking up his cues. He will nip in a gentle way to say please rub my cheeks, and if I am not quick enough for his liking I get nipped a bit harder. We are working on not nipping.
He disagrees with ever needing bath and will firmly tell the towel no he does not need to get dried off, he is just fine. I usually win this discussion, but he shows me in the end when he spends a good amount of time preening himself afterwards in a way that seems to say SEE!!! I can do it myself!! 

This past Monday my sweet boy started having poo issues that scared the poo out of me! I thought perhaps it had settled by the evening. His behavior was back to his perking little self, his ego seemed intact and he was dining as usual. Until the next morning. I awoke to find my cuddly little man, covered in poo, head to toe.
We were indeed able to make it to a new vet who I like much better than the last.
He has a few issues that are being addressed but I feel good about the outcome.
I think everything will be ok now. 
Though I am sure Simon would disagree, snacks are not the best thing in the world right now and I think bananas are off the menu forever. I might sneak him a piece once a year on his birthday though. He really did love his bananas. 

Tonight after I got through with cleaning and searching the kitchen and living room I spent some time with Simon. He was back to running and threw a binky or two my way and boy did that bring a smile to my face. It felt wonderful to see him up and going as I am used to seeing him. He seemed most upset with me however as I restricted the play to the kitchen only. I think it needs to stay this way until the meds are all done and we have normal poo with a normal fecal. I don't want a stray poo that he may decide to eat infecting him again. 
The kitchen however is not the best place for running as we both discovered. There was a bit of skidding and general silliness, but in the end both of us learned it would seem, it is BEST to not try to run on the kitchen floor.
He spent a good amount of time looking for a way out and was not happy to see I closed off his normal escape route of going behind his cage.
We came to a compromise...I loved his cheeks just the way he likes and he stopped being mad at me...lol

He was rather fragrant and dirty after the last two days, so we had a bath and battle of wills once again. I won this round, but he showed his dislike to the towel in ample form. Took about an hour for him to get over being mad at me and we said goodnight on good terms.

So now my little Simon is fast asleep on the floor of his cage, throughly wiped out from the last two days and all the eating he did this evening. I am most happy to see that at least he pigged out on his pellets. He has pretty much left his hay alone this evening, but I am not going to stress that until tomorrow. He ate, I am happy. I was not looking forward to having to force feed him. 
He even surprised me with a small gift this evening. One I am hoping we can take further into the house. It would seem he has decided he would rather keep "his" house clean and has been using his litter pan to tinkle and poo in! I was most impressed and hope this heralds the end of peeing on me.
Hoping in time I can convey that he does not need to mark me as his, the little bugger won over my heart and soul in minutes anyway. 
I am a little worried that he is not sleeping on his shelf as that has seemed his choice place of sleep, but again it has been a long two days and why sleep on a shelf when all he needs and wants is on the bottom floor. 

We have about nine days of meds to get through and I have to say I don't think either of us are looking forward to it, but at least it is only two meds, once a day.
Alban and Bene Bac. I don't think the Critical Care food will be needed, but at least now we have it on hand, should god forbid we ever have to use it.
Thinking tomorrow I will go purchase new Timothy and Alfalfa hay as I think perhaps what we have is just too old. After seeing what the botanical was like, I don't think what we have is good enough. I do have say, my it smells so nice though.

So here I am at 2am...still awake. Waiting and watching, wondering is I will see the dreaded smushy poo return. Silly yes, for if it is coming, it would be there when I wake up, but I guess I need to know that 3am will come and go without the smushy poo today. In my heart I think we will be ok, but my head is scared and wants to wait and watch. Simon has wiggled his little tail too far into my heart and I just don't think life would be very complete without him. 

I am sure Simon would like to convey his thanks to everyone here, who has been just wonderful, informative, supportive and understanding...as we both believe in the power of well wishes, good thoughts and prayer. I would like to convey that as well!

Tomorrow is another day...and I feel good we will both see the sun shine through the windows, but it will be Simon that lights up my day.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2008)

Isn't it amazing how they can steal our hearts - and then worry us so?

Simon is such a special bunny - your love for him just comes through in your writing.....he's so lucky....

Peg


----------



## Orchid (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh god yes...I honestly have not eaten anything at all since this started. I really was too sick with worry. It wasn't till after we saw the vet I was able to have a bite. I guess since his tummy was in turmoil, I had to share the pain...lol

I am just amazed at how much light he has already brought into my life in such a short amount of time. So much I am trying to figure out now.
I was going to have him neutered at the first vet we went and saw. Prices had a part in that, as they were going at about 250. Yet I am not happy with them and prefer where we were today. It will be about 450 there though and I am trying to think of a way to come up with it. I have thought to myself, it would be ok to go with the cheaper place, it would only be the one time more, but after all this and seeing just how much he has come to mean to me, I can not take the idea of putting his life in danger because it was "cheaper" in one place. So...I think I will either have to deal with spraying pee or just get more determined to find a job. I have been looking and need one anyway..so perhaps I will suck up my pride a bit and lower my standards a tad. I don't think I could return to the first Vet we saw. I do not feel good about them at all, so how could I trust them with my Simon? Simply..I can not.
I wish other places would accept the spca vochers as the first vet does. That would make life much easier. I feel that it will all work out in the end though. It seems like it is already. It was very strange that my friend had off of work today, stranger yet he was able to get a ride from his friend here, bugger it all that he had 200 in his pocket. It just seemed all so...fated that it will be ok.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 20, 2008)

Today was a laid back day. I am sorry about how much time Simon spent in his cage, but I had a bunch of running around to do and not much time. He has seemed sleepy anyway. We were able to get the meds down without too much issue, though I was right, he was mad at me.
We sat for awhile cuddling and watching some tv. Till he started biting at the blanket. I wasn't sure what that was about so I thought perhaps he wanted to be put down. Maybe he had to go potty. I set him down, he ate some and took a nap...
He is currently running around the kitchen and throwing a binky my way every now and again.
So over all not much shaking today. Just a relaxed blah sort of day for all of us really.

I love how soft Simon seems. 
I feel like he looks different today. Sort of hard to explain, but like his nose looks like it is bigger, like his face is changing. He seems poofier too! lol
Well I am going to go bunnap him and see if he wouldn't mind some snuggles....


----------



## cmh9023 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,

Simon sounds wonderful. One of my first buns, a little brown lop, was named Simon. "He" turned out to be a she, but I already knew her as Simon so that name stuck.The picture in my head of how you said he came into the pet store in a white bin made me so sad. I only go to pet stores now that work with a shelter and help them do adoptions.

I see that you are in North Carolina. There is a wonderful rescuer from North Carolina on this forum named Randy who has a rescue called Sabrina's House. I'm wondering if he might know of some other vets or resources in your area for neutering. $450 seems awfully high for a neuter! He is a moderator on the Infirmary section. Maybe if you posted a question there, he would see it.

Anyway...I'm so happy you and Simon found each other! There is lots of good info to be found on this forum and lots of helpful people.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Orchid, Simon sounds like a wonderful, lovely little bunny! Do you have any pictures to put in your blog?? I'd love to see him!
About biting his blanket, maybe he was just playing. Bot Hazel, my bunny, and White Chocolate, my "Gran-bunny" (my daughter's bun) love playing with blankets, towels, etc. They will pull them around, push them, re-arrange them, jump on them, etc. They also "nibble" or "bite" them, but very gently, without biting holes.
White Chocolate also lets us know when she's had enough of cuddling or being held, by "digging" on our lap, legs, shoulders. Usually we know that's a sign she needs to get down to go potty :biggrin2:. Though sometimes she's just too lazy or comfy, so her mommy has been "showered" a few times, heheh .
You are so lucky Simon sounds so layed back and happy, and he lets you pick him up to cuddle. Hazel loves to get petted and cuddle with us, but on the floor only. She grumps and huffs when we do pick her up, but I just loooove to hold her anyway sometimes :biggrin2:.
Good luck with your Simon, I hope he's all better soon!


----------



## Orchid (Feb 21, 2008)

*cmh9023 wrote: *


> Hi,
> 
> Simon sounds wonderful. One of my first buns, a little brown lop, was named Simon. "He" turned out to be a she, but I already knew her as Simon so that name stuck.The picture in my head of how you said he came into the pet store in a white bin made me so sad. I only go to pet stores now that work with a shelter and help them do adoptions.
> 
> ...


I've actually spoken with Randy before. I will have to ask him who he knows and trusts. He also let me know that its illegal for them to sell the rabbits they do. Simon was only 7 seven weeks. None of them are supposed to, by law, be sold before 8 weeks. I will be call someone regarding this. Such a small thing to ask, why not wait the 1 more week?

I feel only slightly bad about where I bought him from...he is just too wonderful. So loving and spunky.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 21, 2008)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> Hi Orchid, Simon sounds like a wonderful, lovely little bunny! Do you have any pictures to put in your blog?? I'd love to see him!
> About biting his blanket, maybe he was just playing. Bot Hazel, my bunny, and White Chocolate, my "Gran-bunny" (my daughter's bun) love playing with blankets, towels, etc. They will pull them around, push them, re-arrange them, jump on them, etc. They also "nibble" or "bite" them, but very gently, without biting holes.
> White Chocolate also lets us know when she's had enough of cuddling or being held, by "digging" on our lap, legs, shoulders. Usually we know that's a sign she needs to get down to go potty :biggrin2:. Though sometimes she's just too lazy or comfy, so her mommy has been "showered" a few times, heheh .
> You are so lucky Simon sounds so layed back and happy, and he lets you pick him up to cuddle. Hazel loves to get petted and cuddle with us, but on the floor only. She grumps and huffs when we do pick her up, but I just loooove to hold her anyway sometimes :biggrin2:.
> Good luck with your Simon, I hope he's all better soon!


I tried getting pictures into a post before and I could not. So I left a link to photobucket. I will add that here as well. I haven't taken any pictures in the last few days, but there are a bunch of him already there.

Thanks...he likes to worry me with random smushy poo I am finding...lol
I think he will be fine...I really won't allow any other outcome..lol

http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii306/Orchid78/SIMON/


----------



## Orchid (Feb 21, 2008)

Stolen from Simon's most private journal:

*laughs* - so last night I scared the crap of my mom. She had no clue what a bunny flop was or why I would do it. She when on that small box she leaves open ALL the time, with all the tip tapping she does and found the answer though. Darn people giving away all my secrets. It's alright, I will exact my revenge one day. And why, is she looking at those pictures of other bunnies? I feel betrayed.

I'm a little worried about my mom. She hasn't been spending as much time with me or letting me run around the living room AT ALL! What is the deal with that? I miss sitting on the couch with her. Tried explaining that to her today with a good hard nip to the arm. All that earned me was a loud NO and no nuzzle to my head. Most unacceptable. I think maybe she isn't feeling so well. She has been sleeping MORE than me!! Perhaps it has to do with that honking noise she keeps making. Man that just makes me do a side jump every time, though I think I am starting to get used to it. I don't think she can help it, humans, what weird creatures.

I got to dance today with Lina. The little human. She is very cute but I wish she would move a little slower. It makes me worried how she moves sometimes. I think it worries my mom too, she will raise her voice some and warn the little one to be more careful. I hear them talking about me at times. Dancing was fun and it made my mom laugh. I liked hearing her laughing, but I wish she would have come dance too. I tried to invite her, I stood up and did my little bounce but she just said something I didn't quite understand. Like, sorry Simon, I don't feel so good today...least I think that is what she said. So I went back to the little one. She hopped around me and I hopped around her, it was a lot of fun. 

I did get to run and play some while mom made lunch for the little one. Tried asking for some banana too, but I got shut down. Mom says my tummy needs time to settle down and refuses to let me have any treats. I showed her my disagreement by chewing on those boards she left by the back door. They smell a lot like the one in my cage that I could care less about. She didn't seem to care very much. So I left her poop everywhere! AH HA! She just sighed and asked me while is it I will use my litter pan all the time in my house, but not in hers at all? I decided to turn my back on her. Let her wonder why. Her house indeed, I don't think so.

She asked me why I haven't been eating my hay, as if she would know she has been sleeping so much. I heard the little one pipe up in my defense, she set mom straight.

I took my meds without complaint earlier. I thought maybe it would make mom smile. She seems to sad. I tried to nuzzle her some but she said not now. Why not now? I miss my hugs. She said she just isn't feeling well but soon she will get all better and be back to herself. She also said that once I AM ALL BETTER! I can run in the living room again. Well, with knowing that why not just take my medicine? I sat there and waiting while she put it in the little plastic thing and ate all of it as she gave it to me. Honestly, I much prefer to just sit there and eat it than have her wrap me up like I am a taco. That was just too much for my pride yesterday.
She was so happy with me that I ate it all up, till she noticed I had smushy poops all over my cage bottom. She did that sigh thing again and asked if I am trying to worry her to death. 
I licked her.

I guess I can wait till later for some nuzzling. Maybe she will take me out and put me on the pretty blanket again and brush me. I decided I like being brushed, well at least my cheeks, I don't really care for it at all anywhere else.
So I will have a drink, kick back and chew up my box some and wait for mom to feel better. I hope my tummy settles soon too, than mom wouldn't worry so much.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 22, 2008)

Just uploaded some more pics to photobucket


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey,

To make the pictures show up here from Photobucket, you copy and paste the IMG tag. Underneath the photo is four lines of code, and the bottom one when copied here, will show up as a picture.

Here is one of yours:






Just like that! You've got the hard part of uploading them to photobucket all done, now it's a matter of copying and pasting the link to your post.

--Dawn


----------



## Orchid (Feb 22, 2008)

I love that pic...it seems to say

"Dis is my house - dese are my rules" lol

from the movie constatine..


I will give it another try...thanks hun!







PEEK A BOO!


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 22, 2008)

He's a cute little boy.

I'm glad you got the picture thing figured out now! You must take and post some more for us.

I love his cage, it looks so nice and roomy.

--Dawn


----------



## trailsend (Feb 22, 2008)

I am just in love with him - he is so adorable!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 22, 2008)

His ears are to die for~ And that little spot on his nosey...awww!!!

Are you really sure a rabbit is right for you? Because if not, send him my way.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 22, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> His ears are to die for~ And that little spot on his nosey...awww!!!
> 
> Are you really sure a rabbit is right for you? Because if not, send him my way.




lol...um NO! I love the way he looks...though at the moment he is driving me CRAZY!

I have this bin I keep all my stuff in for crocheting. I keep it covered with a blanket so it doesn't look so bad in the living room. On the floor around it I have the neat idea cubes so he won't go behind it, but MAN, he just will not stop jumping up on it. grrrr he is about to get a bunny time out...


----------



## Orchid (Feb 22, 2008)

GO SPEED RACER GO!

Sorry the vid is so crappy....the lighting in my house is rather low and no light comes on my camera when I use video mode. Thought you guys might like this though..


----------



## Orchid (Feb 25, 2008)

There is such a difference I see in Simon since he started taking his meds. 
He is so much more active when he is awake than what he was before.
We seem to have settled into a rhythm of sorts now.
I myself have always been a night person and tend to stay up way too late. Sleep during the morning, shuffle around in the afternoon, but don't get going till the evening. Would seem Simon follows much the same pattern. He sleeps during the morning, Comes out every now and again in the afternoon, but cranks it up at night.
Last night, he scared me a bit. He was like a cracked out energizer bunny. He was running like the devil himself was behind him...and just kept on going. I was scared that his heart was going to give out..lol

We bought some new hay today. Got Oat, Orchard & Alfalfa. Well, I am sure now that hay must be crap I had gotten. For he has digged in so hard I am thinking now I should have bought a few more bags. I was thrilled! I still am!
I put out a crap load of hay for him in pretty much every "flavor" we have...he does like this Alfalfa...he has pretty much eaten all of that I put out. 

He seems to like going where he knows he shouldn't...likes attacking towels and clothes. He has gotten better about nipping for what he wants. Well at least the HARD nipping..the ones that would make you yell out in pain!
He has even started peeing in the litter pans in the living room, though I am keeping the couch covered in pee mats as he still is tinkling on there and I don't have to chase him off. Seems to steal his thunder when it seems "ok" to do something lol.
He has been eating his pellets and drinking fine. We have still been getting a random smush poo...but I think he may have eaten something from Lina last night that caused it today. She does tend to drop food every now and again and I don't always notice. Simon does seem to like hiding out and licking the floor under the table, so for now he is banned from that part of the kitchen.

I opened up the living room to him again and I am so glad I did. He runs and plays so much now and the dead bunny flop is a constant thing in this house. It doesn't scare me anymore now that I know what it is. He throws his head some and throws the rest of him down...
I think I should have named him speed racer. Well I didn't name him...but Simon fits well enough. Though I think he believes he is a race car...I can't believe how fast he can run. He can seriously book when he wants to.
He can be very demanding actually. When he wants something, darn if you are gonna tell him no..lol
He will run and jump up where I am sitting, put himself right in my lap and start nipping on my clothes unless he is getting his rubs. When I stop the nipping starts again and man he does not want to hear you have to get up at ALL!
He is currently laying on the floor by his flower n Hay. He looks very cute laying next to a stuffed purple flower. There must be something with that tonight. Every time he has gone to lay down it is next to that flower. Cloud be just the fact his hay is over that way too...Either way it is cute. He looks so poofy when he lays down. I am guessing he is that "skirt" lionheads are supposed to have. His is more like, a ghost of a skirt though. You see these areas of wisp and it circles his bum...lol
He seems to be getting more control of his ears as well. They seem to be more down than up now. He still has his radar ear though. I don't think that will ever go away.
I have noticed that his one ear is actually much bigger than the other. Guess thats why it hangs down.

I honestly can't get over how loving he is. He cuddles, licks and loves to be loved. He will run to you when he sees you coming, will jump up on my lap for love, and though he doesn't seem to want to be picked up lately, he still tolerates it.
He hates when I shoo him down from the back of the couch. Its like it becomes a game. Are you looking? No? ok I am going back up, and he will wait till I turn my back to do it. I went into the kitchen a little while ago. He ran to the gate, looked to see where I was and than booked back into the living room. When I came back in he was sitting in my seat and it seemed like he was waiting for me.

It is good to see so many flops...makes me smile. Knowing he must be that happy is awesome. I love my Simon...

Since my foot is currently getting attacked for some love...I am going now.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 25, 2008)

Random Thoughts:

Simon looks adorable when he gets under the swiss miss box.

He doesn't seem to care for balls at all.

Doesn't seem to care much for toys in general...though he will chew on the walnut ball one and the sticks sometimes.

He confuses me. He will jump up on my lap, but when I go to give a rub will jump back down. Wondering what thats all about. He does it over and over again.

His hair looks...greasy on top by his ears.

He is determined to eat the Velcro that holds the NIC's together in the living room forming his playpen.

I love to see him run and binky.

I feel like POO! Now I have pink eye in both eyes. Hoping the doc calls back soon.
This has all left me feeling like crap that I have not been spending enough time with either Lina or Simon. 

Simon seems to throw temper tantrums. Its like, he will jump up by me and if I say no for a moment, he will jump on the couch and start digging and chewing. I shoo him away, he jumps back up. Perhaps it is more a game to him.

I read somewhere about his tail being out and away from his body, that this means he is ticked off or whatever - his tail seems to be out and away from his body a lot. Is he mad all the time? lol 
Can't see that being right with how much he flops and binkys.

Why won't he jump the cubes to get out into the hallway, but will try to do it to get behind the TV?

I like how he seems always happy to see me.

He does NOT like the vacuum. I feel bad using it lol.

When he is in hyper mode, everything makes him jump.

Can he tell that NO means stop? He seems to...

I want to keep Simon all to myself, but isn't that being greedy? Doesn't he need a friend to stay happy and lead as full a life as he could? As much as I love him, I am not enough am I?

I think he is trying to drive me crazy this morning...is this like my x with coffee in the morning...without it, you don't want to be around him.

He seems to know the difference when I am coming to stop him (he runs away) to when I am coming for loves...he doesn't run than.

Need to call the vet - why not call now?

*AVIAN & EXOTIC*
They feel 4-6 months is best - $304.50 to $403.60(high end includes the night stay for just in case, fecal) Surgery, medications, supplies, anesthesia, heart monitoring, Oral pain meds & antibiotic's for home, fluids, physical, 
Drop off night before, they take away food and water in the morning and hand feed when they wake up. Without food for about 2 hours, than time under - 
He would come home that day - if there was a problem he would probably stay the night. 
They have new anesthesia....they go under faster and wake up quicker - (Seva Flourine) Used in human child - 
Surgery last 30 minutes - injections of pain meds before surgery - 
One incision - suture on the inside - desolving and than glue on the outside.
Physical done in the morning to make sure he is ok.
Blood panel - prep panel to run values ($112 for full -sent out) - (prep is $68.00 run in house) Not included in the price quote. My choice - can opt to not have it.
Pick up before 6pm...and will call me as soon as he is done
** Micro Chipping - 66.00 - trovan - one time fee and register with them. **

*BOWMAN*
Called and no one could tell me anything. They said they could take my name and number and have someone call me back. I asked...there is not one person currently on staff that could give me a quote and tell me what that includes and she said no. That the vet and the staff that deal with exotics are not there and no one could tell me, they could call me back. I asked well what happened if I needed something in an emergency and they said they would try to get in touch with one of the 2 exotic docs they use. I did NOT feel good about this.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 26, 2008)

Well it would seem Simon is intent on raising a little bit of hell and showing his displeasure with me. He has so much energy, so much get up and go. I have been sick for awhile now. Ended up with pink eye in both eyes and just have felt like crap. So last night I just couldn't deal with having to chase him down or out of anywhere.
I did the unthinkable, I left Simon in his cage. 
My goodness. Can we say destroyed?
He pulled out his litter pan and flipped it, tore up his blanket and flipped his pellet.
I think he was a little bit ticked off.
He has since being out this morning, gone on to pee all over the couch...thank goodness for pee mats, jumped or climbed to everywhere he is not aloud to go and in general seems pissy. My normally loving little man, doesn't want me near him.
OK...I can deal with that, but I miss him lol.

His legs are covered in dripping pee now. Poor guy is looking kinda ratty.
At least he is currently cleaning some part of his body. Not that I can tell which seeing as his back is turned to me. I think it might be a foot. 

I will be glad when we can get the nueter done. Beyond the health reasons, it has got to help with his "pms"...lol


----------



## Orchid (Feb 29, 2008)

I have figured out..I think....that Simon loves to sit on the very back of the couch. It is probably the highest he can get in the living room. He also seems to prefer eating his hay out of my hand. He will eat more of it if I sit there holding the hay.
He has been such a love muffin tonight. Very very demanding! He has been jumping up on the love seat where I am sitting and starts licking whatever he can. I start petting him and he mellows out, lays down and closes his eyes. I stop and he will even go as far as to climb under my chin and start licking my face.
He has seemed so cranky lately it is nice to see my lovable boy back. 
I think he even just ran to go pee in is litter pan instead of on me. He hasn't peed on me the whole day! That is a first, though now I said it he probably will. lol

He is still pooping all over the place. Its ok though, the peeing thing is very annoying. I hope we get to the poop only in pan...but I am sure that is a ways off.

I think we are going to need to go back to the vet. The bill scares the crap out of me, but I will have to manage. Speak of the devil...lol

Well seeing as I am getting my face licked away as I type...I think I will go. Those baby nails sting man...lol
He really does not like being alone..


----------



## Orchid (Feb 29, 2008)

I knew it...thats what I get for typing instead of petting lol.

I'S BEEN PEED ON! broke a great record..sigh. Tomorrow is another day.
I am off to change my shirt and spray the couch.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

*Orchid wrote: *


> I knew it...thats what I get for typing instead of petting lol.
> 
> I'S BEEN PEED ON! broke a great record..sigh. Tomorrow is another day.
> I am off to change my shirt and spray the couch.


Some day you will look back on this post and laugh (sorta) and be so glad that you put a memory - even like this - in your blog. You'll look at the date and time and record it....just to have it.

I say this to say - I really enjoy your blogs - your random thoughts - etc. I think that as your bunny grows and you see changes and stuff - you'll go back and reread these entries with an even bigger smile on your face....

Keep on blogging....

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 29, 2008)

I bet you're glad he's neutered, but one secret is... To keep him confined to his cage to get his litter habits worked out first so you don't have this problem. The trick is to make the space smaller till they "get it", then you can enlarge the area by using an x-pen or adding nic panels. See how he does with that, if he isn't marking everything there, then you can let him out further. Hope that helps!

Good Luck! I know it's so frustrating.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 29, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Orchid wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I knew it...thats what I get for typing instead of petting lol.
> ...


Thanks Peg! Eh I laugh it off now. I tell him he doesn't have to mark me, I am already his, but I guess he feels the need to reaffirm that. It is getting better though. Only once in a whole day and he was out ALOT today. Pretty much the whole day.
I am sure I will look back with a lot of laughter at many of these things..and I will be glad I have them for a hopefully extremely far away time. Thanks..


----------



## Orchid (Feb 29, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I bet you're glad he's neutered, but one secret is... To keep him confined to his cage to get his litter habits worked out first so you don't have this problem. The trick is to make the space smaller till they "get it", then you can enlarge the area by using an x-pen or adding nic panels. See how he does with that, if he isn't marking everything there, then you can let him out further. Hope that helps!
> 
> Good Luck! I know it's so frustrating.



Ah see I am sure that is part of the issue..he is still intact and still a baby. 
I will have had Simon for three weeks this coming Tuesday and that will also make him...10 weeks I believe. The vet gave him a 12/25/07 birthday. A CHRISTMAS BABY! WOOT! My little speed racer. 

I don't have the heart to cage him in close and it doesn't work anyway. He will jump anything and I do mean anything to get into the living room. Which I actually puzzle over. He won't jump to go down the hallway, won't to get into the kitchen when I block that off...but darn me if I think to pen him away from me or Lina...
Plus he seems to like the back of the couch as a perch. If I don't chase him down from it he will come back down quicker on his own than if I stand there and play the catch me if you can game. he will just go right back up the second I turn my back. Sneaky little bugger.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 29, 2008)

As if it wasn't bad enough you try to eat velcro, the couch, blankets, pretty much anything you shouldn't...we need to add door stopper to that list.
The smallest thing that didn't occur to me. Tried to proof the room as well as I could. I watch you and chase you away from anything that could be dangerous...but the one time...the one time I walk away to refill my coffee. 

I am terrified to leave you out of your cage now. Afraid to look away for one moment.

We called the Vet and Randy. The vet is talking prices I just don't have. exam, xrays, possible surgery. They won't see us without having full payment in the end. 
Randy said surgery is iffy anyway. Said he has seen this happen before and we should be ok. Hoping we are ok.

I feel horrible I wasn't watching close enough.

You are running around, binkying, eating your hay and pellets. Snacking on your pellets right now actually. Took a nice long drink about ten minutes ago.
Picky boy that you are...only eating your hay when I sit there holding it for you. Well not only, but you will eat a whole lot more when I hold it.
You curled up next to your pellets on the shelf in your cage, eyes closed...taking a nap. You look so foofy when you sit like this...
Funny how your fur looks now with both your ears down. You rock a mohawk. I love it, but miss your silly ears. They gave you this sweetness. The one will still raise up every now and again when something really startles you, but it is becoming more and more rare.

I have bought you so many safe toys to chew, we have the grass mat, tons of flavors of hay and yet you still want everything you shouldn't have. How do I win this battle with you...for your own good!!!

Simon...my nerves are shot over worry with you. Do you think we could take a break? For at least a week or so? Please?


----------



## Pipp (Feb 29, 2008)

*Orchid wrote: *


> Funny how your fur looks now with both your ears down. You rock a mohawk. I love it, but miss your silly ears. They gave you this sweetness. The one will still raise up every now and again when something really startles you, but it is becoming more and more rare.


Ourbaby's growing up. :cry4:



sas opcorn2


----------



## Orchid (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been trying to sit with Simon as much as he will allow today.
Set up the love seat with a potty mat, the green crock with water, small plate with pumpkin on it and sat and picked out what seems to be his favorite parts of hay.
He doesn't seem to really care for the stalk part of hay. He really likes the leaf parts of the alfalfa. I find if I dig out the leafy parts and hold it in my hand he is more likely to eat it than if it is sitting there like a buffet waiting for him.
So there is a nice little pile of leafy alfalfa minus the stalk parts, sitting next to the green crock which he won't seem to go near, and a slightly touched plate of pumpkin with a couple of pee puddles and a smush of poop that though cleaned up still shows and will until I wash it again.

He got mad any time I put the green crock in front of him. He would bite at it and turn his back on it. Perhaps he doesn't like green. He wouldn't touch the hay.
I brushed him a little bit, gave some nose rubs and he stayed with me napping for a little while. I guess he doesn't feel safe really sleeping unless he is on his shelf.
When I cleaned up his cage the other night I took off the blanket that I had covering the back end to prevent drafts from the back door. Since I took it down he will sit on his shelf again. I guess he didn't like the blanket there, maybe because he couldn't see all around him with it there.

I know it is daytime and he has been sleeping in the mornings and afternoons more, but I am really afraid now. Maybe it was the pumpkin, but I wouldn't have thought it would cause diahrea that fast. I don't have any leafy greens in the house. Figured we would stay away from those till he was older, and now I am afraid to leave the house incase something happens. I always have pumpkin on hand because I like to bake. Though my pumpkin bread never seems to come out as good as my moms. Still can not figure out why.

My neighbor came over to talk to me about parking in the back..she asked what was wrong, said I look like crap. Well I have been sick and than I told her about Simon. Got kinda ticked at her...she said, well he is just a rabbit, I wouldn't worry about it.
Right. Like if her dog, Bim, got sick, she wouldn't worry or be a mess about it???
Like because Simon is "just a rabbit" that means he is less than? *(&*^^&%^$%^#!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!**

He keeps cleaning his one ear today. Flicking his head every now and again. It is the ear that used to be "up". I checked to see if I saw anything at all. It is normal in color, nothing looks to be inside. I am wondering if maybe he is getting used to it being down. 

Keep looking over at him like I expect to see something happen...
Have to give him his meds for the last time today at 4:30pm.
Think I will give the benebac for a couple days longer to make sure we are ok. Can't hurt right?

He doesn't like the camera...when he hears it click on he will turn his back on it most of the time. Couldn't help but take some pics of him though. He looks so cute with his mohawk....

Simon hanging out on what seems to be his favorite perch







Simon giving me a hand bath 











Cleaning his ear






Jeeze mom - enough pictures for today..






Fine..a couple more...






I'm TIRED!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 29, 2008)

Oops, sorry about my last post. I must have read that too fast or something.

Don't people just make you so mad sometimes? That wasn't very nice of her to say. Did you say the bit about her dog to her or no? I would've in a second!

Glad he's done with the meds. Hoping he's all better now.

Great pics too.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 1, 2008)

Watching the clock

*1:30pm* - Wake up and nibbles some pellets, doesn't even look at his water

*1:50pm* - Drifts back off to sleep

*2:40pm* - I wake him up to eat some watered down pumpkin from a feeding syringe. 
He ate the whole tsp, but didn't budge an inch from how he was sitting. His eyes look extremely tired.
(I start on coffee cup 5)

*2:46pm* - He closes his eyes and look to drift back off to sleep

*2:52pm* - Stretched out with his nose between his food and water

*3:26pm* - Shift, stretch and drift back off

*3:51pm* - Up & eating his pellets

*3:55pm* - Flopped down with his head laying in his dish

*4:36pm* - up and eating his pellets again 

*4:45pm -* med time, takes all his meds like a champ, no need to make him a taco! - has some pumpkin

*4:50pm* - pees a lot! - Haven't seen poop in hours

*5:23pm* - Simon is pooping, but they are itsy bitsy, some normal sized, some seem slimy, others don't - but wouldn't say diahrea

*5:28pm* - eating some hay & biting at the pee mat

*5:34pm* - refuses to drink when I offer it

*5:39pm *- intent on chewing the living room apart, jumping on the couch, peeing on my pillow

*5:47pm* - eating his pellets from this morning. Gave 1/3 cup in the am

*5:50pm* - laying down for what looks to be a nap

*6:00pm* - Simon comes out and lays down next to me on the floor. I give head rubs with my nose and I think - I haven't heard Simon grinding his teeth at all and he smells like oreo cookies. I can hear gurlges in his tummy and his heart beat when I place my ear on his tummies side. (I need to go make Lina some dinner)

*6:08pm* - Simon jumps into my lap but goes away when I stop snuggling
(he does not seem as active this evening as he had been the previous nights)


What will Simon look like in a molt? I can't tell if that is why he seems...fluffier and sorta dull looking. His hair doesn't seem all over the place, he isn't pulling it and the brush doesn't pull anything off him. Could he be getting more of a skirt because he is growing and has the part lionhead? Is it Lionhead or could it be that fluff bunny I saw a picture of? I wish I knew which breeds he was. His hair doesn't seem to flow, but rather twist together sort of into what look like little spikes.
It tickles when he lightly nibbles my socks. Sometimes it is hard to not squeal and squirm away..

*6:13pm* - Is he breathing harder or is it my paranoia kicking in?

*7:09pm* - I gave Lina some pot roast for dinner, made some raison scones, vanilla pudding, did the dishes. Simon has mostly stayed in his cage the whole time. He is awake. He has his butt pushed pretty far against the back of his cage. He saw me come in the living room and did not come run and greet me. That is not my normal Simon. He should be awake, running and playing at this hour. He has not been pooping as much as any other day, but he has been pooping.

*7:14pm* - Simon comes charging out of his cage right at my foot which is bobbing to music. When I look down he is sitting infront of the green crock and his throat is moving. Did he take a drink? Is he breathing hard? I CAN'T TELL!!!
I wish I had taken some sort of Rabbit class in school. I wish I still had my freaking school books. Why did I have to sell them to the used store. (kicks self in the a**)

*7:17pm* - Simon is doing the 'hop - strike a pose, hop - strike a pose, hop - strike a pose move'. Stops in front of the couch and starts cleaning his ear. Runs to green crock and smells it. (I promise it really is water)

*7:18pm* - Looks up at me with a 'what' face and than strikes the egypt pose. Poop on the floor - itsy bitsy's and regular sized ones, they do not look slimy anymore.

*7:21pm* - More hop n strike a pose. Stands up looking at me. My big toe is getting nibbled n licked. I think that one ear is ticking him off. Seems to keep getting in his line of sight.

*7:23pm* - Scones are done. Simon does not like the oven timer. Takes off running towards his cage. He jumps up on the loveseat when I sit back down and pees right as I grab the hand towel knowing he is about to pee. Looks at me like nothing happens and proceded to eat his hay I hand picked and sitting right here for him.

Have I mistaken him running to greet me? Is that a charge instead? Well if it is I would rather not know. I like thinking it is he is happy to see me.
Afraid if I move he will stop eating his hay on his own, so I will wait to have my scone.
I wish I could make them like Mrs. White did. MAN those were AWESOME. I always loved her accent. Thought the Irish brogue was so exotic when I was a kid. Heck, still love it as an adult.

*7:29pm *- HOLY POOP BATMAN! That can not be a blocked bunny. 30 little round poops.

Think maybe I will relax in my worry some. I think I will make a normal appt to see the vet on Monday though. Just want the poo checked, his tummy etc. It would give me peace of mind.

*7:32pm* - Egypt pose! His tail is straight out.

*7:35pm* - Takes off running and leaps onto his shelf, settling right in front of the water crock...and...wait for it....DRINKS! Still drinking....drinking, flicks his head and starts in on the remaining pellets.

*7:43pm* - Jumped down, stretched big and a mild flop.

*7:49pm* - He seems intent on his foot? Keeps cleaning it and than like sorta rolling onto to his back but not all the way. Maybe he is licking the carpet?

*8:07pm* - Sitting here having a scone after some snuggle time. AJD comes over n Simon takes off to his cage. Comes back out, bites my leg, bites ADJ's leg, walks over to the green crock ADJ actually got for him, and decided NOW he will drink some water from it. Little bugger. Drinking again. (Em throws her arms up in the air and just sighs)
*
8:17pm* - ADJ takes over the lovings so I can get something more to eat and take a shower.

*9:07pm *- Was able to get that shower in. Feels good to be all clean. Simon however does NOT like my pink foo foo bathrobe. I sat down on the floor for some nose rubs and he was like what the heck...and started digging n digging at it.
Just did a speed racer lap, jumped up to pee on the pee mat, jumped down and threw himself into a flop.

*9:14pm* - speed racer has come out with a binky thrown in and for a finish, a lap around the room with a leap onto my bare legs to end. OW!

*9:17pm* - Simon agrees with me he should eat his hay over the hand towel.

*11:13pm* now - Had some din din so Simon was locked up for a little while. His poo seems to have returned to normal. I did see him eating n drinking, munching his hay. He seems determined to eat AJD's jeans. lol...
I am wondering if he is straining to pee or not. I am going to call the vet on Monday and ask them how they test and how much it is. I should have some money to work with by Monday. There is poop all over the floor again. Simon has been flopping all over the place. All in all I think we are cool. Hoping we are cool. Randy said 24 hours would put us in the clear. AJD thinks I am being a worry wart and I know I am, just can not help it.

*11:21pm* - Going to take a break now, get some snuggles if I can and watch a movie before bed.

*11:40pm* - Did a little warm wash cloth cleaning. Simon was not diggin the idea. He tolerated it for a few minutes but started tearing into the towel sitting on the couch and as I don't want him ingesting anymore crap I gave in. He is sitting in his swiss miss box eating his hay.
*
11:48pm* - He is flopped out right in front of my bobbing foot, seemingly fixated on it. I hope this does not herald an attack on my nakes toes! It tends to tickle more than it hurts. His belly looks really fat laying like that.

I am pretty tired now. I only slept for like 3 hours last night. Not sure why, just couldn't really sleep. Now it is about midnight and I am feeling pretty secure Simon will be ok. Wondering about his tummy. Concerned he is possibly having an issue and so I will more than likely take him to the vet on Monday if for nothing else so they can check him over. Probably going for the night unless I can't sleep.

You know, it was a lot harder keeping up with what he did when, than I thought it would be...but it was fun! Kept me calm too...lol


----------



## Pipp (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome post. :big kiss:Hangin' on every word. 

And honestly, I can relate. It's amazing how attached we can get to these little furballs and how they can worry us so. 

:thanks:



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Orchid (Mar 1, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Oops, sorry about my last post. I must have read that too fast or something.
> 
> Don't people just make you so mad sometimes? That wasn't very nice of her to say. Did you say the bit about her dog to her or no? I would've in a second!
> 
> ...


No I didn't....She is the property manager as well as my neighbor. Living in a triplex now and I am the middle unit. Been here about 5 weeks now I guess?
I have to say I can see already there is going to be so much drama. I am going to try to stay out it as best I can. Just try to keep my mouth shut, and mind my buisness.
She seems like the kind of person who will run and tell Person A, that person B doesn't like something but only because SHE doesn't like something. You know? Put the blame on someone else to get what she wants?

Simon takes some cute pics. thanks!


----------



## Orchid (Mar 1, 2008)

I believe I read somewhere that if a bun is taken from mom too soon that it will lead to a lifetime of problems. I am wondering if that could be the case.
I am guessing that he was 7 weeks. Don't know if that guy told me the truth or not, but if he did, Simon was too young.

He has been laying flat on his stomach a lot. His fur does seem duller than normal. I noticed some hair in his poop today. He is having lots of these tiny poops. I think he growled at me this morning. I think that is what I heard. I hadn't heard him do that before. Still seeing that elastic type (musous?) in some of the poop.

This morning when I got up about 9, I checked his cage. There was only like 4 poops in his pan, I don't know if that was from last night or not. He did have a drink, ate some of his pellets and I did offer some watered down pumpkin. His mutton chops are now orange lol. Brought out the heating pad but he didn't seem to want to stay. Seems very cranky this morning. He is back sitting on his shelf and snoozing out.

My SS check hit the bank this morning. Have to use most of it for rent but it leaves me some extra to take him to the vet on Monday. I don't know how much I will be able to do, but at least he will be able to be seen, they can listen and check him over, look at his ears too. He keeps scratching and shaking his head, but I do not see anything going on with his ears. They look, smell - clean and normal.

I know I worry too much about everything, but I just can't stop with Simon. Maybe it is because he is so young and buns are so new to me. I just haven't had the chance to know Simon to really know what his normal is either. I feel like I am getting worn out with worry though. I tried to eat this morning and just couldn't. 
As much as I would be devasted to have something happen to Simon, it would kill Lina. I feel like I am surrounded with worry about what ifs and maybes.

Nothing to be done now till Monday, but we are going on Monday.

He just came out and I have to say I am amazed it seems he was able to clean the pumpkin off his face.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking up info -

CULTURE AND SENSITIVITY test. This laboratory test is the only way to determine (1) the species of bacteria causing the infection and (2) which rabbit-safe antibiotics will be most effective at killing them.[/size]
 If your rabbit is sneezing and/or shows signs of nasal and/or ocular discharge, especially if such discharge is whitish and thickened, she needs to be seen by a veterinarian and have a sample of nasal discharge taken and sent to a laboratory for culture and sensitivity testing. Once your vet receives the results of the C & S test, s/he will be better able to prescribe the particular antibiotic (or combination of antibiotics) that should be safest and most effective for your rabbit's infection.
 Antibiotic therapy may need to be continued for several weeks, and it should always be continued for several days after symptoms have disappeared to ensure that as much of the bacterial population as possible has been killed. Follow your veterinarian's instructions carefully, and be sure to complete the full course of antibiotics, even if the symptoms go away before the medicine is gone. The reason for this? Even the most effective antibiotics might not kill some of the more resistant bacteria right away. Removing the drug too soon will leave only these particularly hardy individuals to be the progenitors of the new population of bacteria in your rabbit's sinuses, and these will be genetically better able to resist the antibiotics you have been using (i.e., the population has evolved resistance to the antibiotics). Don't stop the antibiotics early, and don't put off treatment! A seemingly simple condition such as sneezing could develop into a potentially life-threatening problem, such as pneumonia or a systemic infection. 

Lower Respiratory Infection  A rabbit with pneumonia may show symptoms such as loud, raspy breathing, and may point his nose high in the air and stretch his neck in an attempt to get more oxygen. A rabbit in this condition is critically ill, and in need of oxygen therapy at your veterinarian's clinic. Experienced rabbit veterinarians will often nebulize such a bunny with oxygen as well as products to open the airways (e.g. aminophylline) and to loosen the mucus and infective material in the lungs (e.g., acetylcysteine solution, brand name "MucoMyst"). In some cases, the veterinarian will add appropriate antibiotics to the nebulization mix, depending on what a culture and sensitivity test indicates.

--
 A rabbit suffering from urinary tract problems may experience loss of fur in the genital region and hindquarters. The baldness and red, irritated skin are caused by "urine scald," and it can happen to any bunny whose urine soaks into the fur around her vent and is in constant contact with her delicate skin. There are many possible reasons for a rabbit to dribble urine and/or sit in urine, 


Bladder sludge

 All rabbits normally excrete excess calcium and oxalate salts via the urinary tract, and the residue of normal urine will often appear "chalky." However, when excessive amounts of calcium/oxalate salts precipitate in the urinary tract, they sometimes manifest as a thick, curry-colored "sludge" that sometimes has a consistency as thick as toothpaste. This can be very painful in the bladder and when it is passed, and sludge buildup can cause urine leakage and incontinence. Although some vets suggest reducing dietary intake of calcium to help control this problem, we have not found any correlation between dietary intake of calcium and severity of sludge. Rather, this seems to be a metabolic problem suffered by a few individual rabbits, and may be an endocrine problem, rather than a dietary one.
Treatment for bladder sludge may include bladder flushes (in severe cases), or simply helping the bunny flush the bladder by administering subcutaneous fluids and a small dose of diazepam (Valium) to help relax the bladder sphincters. Your vet will know best how to treat your rabbit's particular problem, if this is what it turns out to be. 
 Bladder stone (urolith)
 Diagnosed via radiography, a bladder stone is a mass of calcium and/or oxalate salts that has precipitated into a solid mass. Like sludge, a urolith can cause urinary incontinence and dribbling. Unfortunately, the only viable treatment at this time is surgical removal.
 Urinary tract infection (UTI) 

 Bacteria can infect the urinary tract (kidneys and/or bladder), just as they can many other organ systems. The best way to diagnose this particular ailment is via cystocentesis: inserting a sterile needle into the bladder and extracting a sterile sample into a syringe. This is then sent to a laboratory for Culture and Sensitivity Testing. This will reveal (1) what species of bacteria is causing the infection and (2) which rabbit-save antibiotics (with good urinary tract penetration) will kill them. Unfortunately, urinary tract infections are sometimes caused by "fastidious anaerobes": bacteria that die upon the slightest exposure to oxygen. If this is the case, then the culture and sensitivity test will come back negative. However, your vet may be able to determine if a UTI is likely by examining the urine under the microscope for signs of blood and white blood cells in the urine. If there is a good chance that your bunny has a UTI, even if the culture comes back negative, your vet might wish to put her on a course of antibiotics such as chloramphenicol, which is effective against many anaerobes and also concentrates well in the urinary tract. Your vet is the best person to advise you on the proper course of action in case of a UTI. 

--
The Color of Urine 
 Healthy rabbits excrete excess calcium salts via the renal system, and this can give the urine a chalky or opaque appearance. The urine will often dry to a white, chalky residue. Unless the residue is thick, pasty, and the color of mustard powder, this is normal, and should not be considered "sludge." Normal rabbit urine is usually pale yellow in color, but upon exposure to the atmosphere, compounds in the urine may oxidize to darker yellow, orange, red, or even dark brown. This isn't unusual, and--by itself--is not necessarily a sign of a health problem. Blood in the urine, unless it is from a hemorraghing uterus or very serious problem, is usually not readily visible to the naked eye. Test strips are available at most pharmacies that will tell you whether there is blood in the urine or not, but your vet is the best judge of whether your bunny's urine is normal.
Urine that is very dark immediately when it emerges may indicate that the bunny is dehydrated, and should receive more water, either by mouth or--in more serious cases--via administration of subcutaneous Lactated Ringer Solution. 

(litter issues)
TESTING AND RETESTING
In order to check out our suspicions, we removed the pine shavings for a period of time and did the blood tests again. Nothing else in the rabbitsï¿½ environment was changed. Results were consistent when we began retesting a month later. Liver enzymes were back in the normal range. Meanwhile, opportunity allowed us to conduct an informal survey. As HRS members in various parts of the country reported deaths of their rabbits due to liver disease, we asked what type of litter was being used. It has been invariably some kind of softwood shavings.
Although our data do not qualify as a truly scientific experiment, there is enough evidence to suggest using caution. Documented scientific research has already shown that aromatic softwood beddings are potent enough to alter biological functions of the liver.*
What is it in the wood thatï¿½s doing damage? Apparently itï¿½s not a result of ingesting but rather inhaling the fumes, which contain phenols, or toxins which pass in the fumes from the lungs to the blood and are finally filtered through the liver.
The fact that a large number of indoor house rabbits live in an environment of pine or cedar may account for the large number of deaths due to liver damage and anesthesia fatalities.



----






If your rabbit has a messy bottom due to either runny stool or urine leakage, the most important thing to do is to determine the source of the problem, starting with a full exam by your rabbit-experienced veterinarian, and including a full dental examination and blood chemistry and cell counts. 
A messy bottom is both uncomfortable and unsanitary, inviting worse problems such as skin scalding and even  fly strike. While your vet does the detective work, it's up to you to keep the bunny comfortable. One way is with a careful, gentle "butt bath" to keep caustic bodily fluids away from the skin. There are two methods one can safely use to clean a messy bunny, and of the two, a DRY BATH is preferable. If the bunny is extremely soiled and very smelly, a wet bath may be necessary. Instructions for this procedure follow those of the Dry Bath. 
[line] Dry Bath Procedure 
 1. Purchase a container of Baby Cornstarch Powder (DO NOT use Baby Powder or any sort of powder that contains talc, as talc is a respiratory irritant and may even be carcinogenic!) from the grocery store baby section. You can use either unscented or scented cornstarch powder. DO NOT use commercial flea powders or other pesticides on your bunny. Use only baby-safe cornstarch powder for best, safest results. 2. Place bunny is a comfortable position so that the soiled parts are easily accessible. This may involve placing him in your lap on a bunched towel so that he feels secure, or simply laying him on the floor in a comfortable position, if he's calm and won't try to run off.
3. Liberally apply the cornstarch to the soiled areas, and gently work the powder down into the fur, around messy poops, and down to the skin.
4. Work the powder around any stubborn clumps of debris gently. As the cornstarch coats the mess, it will slide away easily.
5. Once the largest bits of mess have been removed, use a soft-tipped brush to gently loosen any remaining dirt and debris.
6. Pat the powdered areas well to remove loose powder.
Bunny should be clean and fragrant in just a few minutes! Rabbits generally enjoy a dry bath, and will sit quietly as the soothing powder takes away the sting of urine burn.
 [line] If your bunny's bum is very messy, wet, and smelly, it may be necessary to give him a wet bath. Here's how to do it: Wet Bath Procedure 

 1. Purchase hypoallergenic, non-medicated _pet_ shampoo from your veterinarian or pet supply store. Hy-Lyte is a good choice, but any similar product will work as well. DO NOT USE ANY TYPE OF HUMAN SHAMPOO ON YOUR RABBIT. Rabbit skin is far more delicate and sensitive than human skin--especially the scalp. Even baby shampoo is far too harsh, and can make the problem worse, not better. 2. Fill a bathroom sink to about 2.5" depth with lukewarm water. 
3. Mix in about a tablespoon of shampoo, and mix well. 
4. Being firm and gentle so that the bunny cannot jump and injure himself, lower his rear end into the lukewarm shampoo/water, and gently lave the solution onto the soiled areas until they are clean. If the bunny is _very_ messy, you may have to change the water and do this twice. 
5. Rinse with lukewarm, clear running water _very_ thorougly, leaving _NO_ shampoo residue. 
6. Towel dry carefully, being sure not to rub to hard against irritated skin. 
7. Blow dry on _low_, keeping your hand close to bunny's skin so that you can tell if the air flow is too hot. The last thing you want to do is burn already inflamed skin! 
8. When bunny is fluffy-dry, _carefully_ clip away the fur on the areas where the skin is irritated. If you can't see the skin, or are doubtful where skin ends and fur begins, then *do not clip!* Rabbit skin is *very* thin and stretchy, and even a small wound can expand to alarming proportions! 
9. Apply a soothing balm, such as Calendula (from the Health Food Store) or triple antibiotic ointment (e.g., Neosporin, but NOT Neosporin Plus, which contains lidocaine and is not recommended). 
10. Repeat as necessary, but do not continue if rabbit seems unduly stressed by the experience. Whenever you handle a bunny, it's important to be firm, gentle and ready to release the bunny at ground level if she starts to struggle violently. As you probably know, one good kick can dislocate or even fracture the spine. Always keep the bunny's safety *first* in mind if you attempt a project like this. 
And remember, the "butt bath" is nothing more than treating a symptom of a greater disorder. The most important thing to do is to discover _why_ your bunny has urinary incontinence or runny stool problems, and get to the root of the ultimate cause for a complete cure. 
For tips on how to determine what's wrong with a sick bunny, please visit Rabbit Health Central. Good luck!


----------



## Orchid (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html


----------



## Orchid (Mar 3, 2008)

The last few days has seemed strange to me.

Simon has not seemed very active. I tried looking up the effects of Albon to find that pushing water is very important as it can cause crystals. No one told me that. Kind of annoyed by that.
I listened to his stomach over the last few days. I am not hearing loud gurgling, just these soft sort of little rumbles. I believe these are normal and good sounds.
I have been feeding lots of pumpkin and I have noticed there is a change in his behaviour and eating habits now. When I give the pumpkin, watered down, he becomes more active, will sit and eat a lot of hay right afterwards and the poop seems normal. It does seem more moist but the shape and size go back to normal.
When I woke up this morning and checked things over, I saw he had peed, but there were very few poops and the ones I saw him leaving on the carpet were itsy bitsy, some connected by a strand (sort of) of mucous. I think it is mucuos.

Is it possible, I am wondering, because of the fact he was taken away from mom too young and can be possible he will always have some sort of GI issue, what I can do about this. Can I give pumpkin for all his life, a few times a day to ensure he will have normal poop? Or would I be covering up an underlying issue?

Money wise, we are averaging one visit to the vet a week since I brought Simon home. I can not afford that. I want to be able to do whatever I can to ensure he is well and well cared for, but I just do not have those funds.
I need to find a solution.

His fur seemed so dull. Last night I gave him a bath. Man did he get ticked about it. He was throwing his stick and biting at the towel. It took him a few hours to forgive me. Now, I am wondering, is it because he is not cleaning himself well? because he seems to be forever licking some part of himself and his fur really does look like crud compared to after his bath. What does that mean? Maybe it means nothing...but I don't know. I have tried brushing and gently pulling at his fur to see if it is perhaps a molt, but nothing really comes off at all. He does not like it either.

Why are we having these tiny poops and what can I do to fix it?
Why is his fur dull?
Is it he is getting into more of a routine and just has been more lax than I am used to?
Did the Albon have some sort of reaction?
Why do his ears seem cold one moment and not the next?
How do I get him eating other hay than just the alfalfa?
Come 6 months old that is going away, so how do I ensure he keeps eating his hay?
He does not like the stalk part of hay. He likes the leafy parts of the alfalfa. 

I am so worried about so many things and need to find some answers, and a solution for my pocket. I had planned on doing the nueter when this tax relief check came in.

So for now, I am going to go to the vet today, buy a new bag of alfalfa because we blew through the one bag in a day. I am going to ask for a detailed list of the nueter pricing. I am bringing some poop with me. I am going to ask to see the doctor and talk to them about all these questions I have. I will not settle for a tech.
I know they will say they want to see him, I am thinking maybe I should bring him with me...but the money part of stuff is seriously messing me up. Maybe I will bring him and get a weight on him anyway.

I hate being worried all the time that something is wrong with him. 
I will see what they say, we will see what happens and I guess I will go from there.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 3, 2008)

Went to the Vets and just getting back.

The poop is getting tested again to see if we did indeed get rid of the cocidia. Waiting for the phone call about that.

He weighed in at a little over 2 & 1/2 pounds. 
The doc had this to say- His ear issues may or may not be a sign of an infection. It could very well be that it is just annoying to him how they have dropped. I am going to give it a couple weeks and see if it continues. If it does I will have them looked at. They are not crusty, black, red or anything at this time.

She feels the small poos are a sign he is not eating enough. Could tend to be why he has been a bit lazy lately.
The ears she says are what regulates body temp - (think that is what she said) and why sometimes they feel cold and at other times hot.
She feels we should be feeding the critical care once a day at least. Suggested getting an older rabbits poo to feed to him possibly because he was taken from mom so young. She would prefer to see us lay off the pumpkin and make sure he is eating his hay and pellets. 

We picked up two grass mats, 2 bags of alfalfa and a bag of oxbow pellets to see if perhaps he prefers them, as he has barely been finishing his 1/3 cup in a whole day.
I threw some of it in now with his other pellets he has been on. Thinking if he seems to prefer it we will switch over and I will donate the bag of purina I have to someone who could use it. Stick on the alfalfa hay alone for now and they feel he seems a little skinny. At least he is gaining and not losing or staying the same.

Looked over the estimate for a neuter:

Small mammal neuter - $143.00
Perioperative package - $41.50 - which includes the following, Assisted feeding, Fluid Therapy multi inj SQ, ip per day and the isoflurane. It will cost 12 more for the sevo. 
ECG Monitoring - $18.50
Physical Exam - $39.50
FlavoRX - $5.40
Meloxicam - $20.00
Biosyn - 4-0 Suture cut needle - $10.10

Which would total $290.00

Add on the blood work which I am unsure if I should do or not and it becomes - $340.00

If he needs to stay in the hospital at all - 
Doctor Eval- $19.00 per day
Hospitalization - $27.50 per day

not to mention whatever else they would need to do for him if something went wrong.

About the only thing I can decline it seems was the fecal float.

There is also the tech appt 5 or so days later @ $7.50

So he will be old enough in 2 weeks...but I was hoping to wait for the check we are all supposed to be getting back..tax relief or whatever...but thats not till june I believe.

He growled at me last night....lol

And here is Simon being cute:


----------



## Orchid (Mar 3, 2008)

The fecal and direct tests came back completely negative.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear your little Simon is having all those problems, Orchid. I hope he gets well soon.
It's horrible that those petstores sell those little babies from Marshall and other mass-breeders, many of which seem to have lots of problems, and so many undoubtably end up in shelters or worse, abandoned :X.
It's great to see you are taking such good care of your little one. :hug:


----------



## Orchid (Mar 7, 2008)

It has been a long week. 

Still figuring Simon out. He does fine with the Spring mix. He still loves his pumpkin.
We fixed up his cage some so he has a bigger shelf area. He is back to being up there all the time. I don't really see him spending time on the bottom, but I know he does. He really does seem to like his swiss miss boxes. Either that or he really wants them out of his cage. I noticed today the tp roll was empty of hay, which is good.
We built little hay troths. 2 of them. Very simple and yet keep the hay from getting every where. Have tons of ideas now for making more. AJD is going to teach me how to do some wood burning...thought it would be cool to put Simons name on his hay boxes. Will have to see how that turns out.
We are having litter issues again. I took out the carpet I bought for the kitchen and like I thought he went after the tear in the floor, so I have been keeping it covered with a towel. I moved the litter pan into the back corner by the back door. He peed in back of it, so I shoved it back. He peed in front of it, I move it forward, he pees behind it. This leaves me at a loss. In the living room and his cage he uses them alot to tinkle in, why not that corner? Tried switching the boxes, we will see if that made a difference. Perhaps he doesn't like that one??
I have the grass mats covering the shelf and a small piece of wood. He really does seem to like his grass mats. 
Lately he has been more and more edgy. He has been humping everything...including my arm which HURTS! Not so much the humping part but he will chop down on my arm and those nails sting. Looked at them last night but they don't seem long enough to clip. He has been nipping harder and more often lately. Doesn't want to be picked up more and more...My sweet Simon is getting cranky. I am hoping the nueter will revert him back to his normal sweet self. He still has his moments and will come lick your face off if you let him. He bit Lina in the face this morning though. Just walked right on over when she was laying down and sort of sneak attacked her.
Yesterday he seemed content to spend time in his cage. Didn't seem to want to be out much. When he is, he is still peeing all over the couch though.
Bought him a set of baby keys...he of course could care less. Made a bid on ebay for a toy...we will see if I win it, but it looks pretty cool. I think he will love it! (I can hope)

Bought a new kitchen table yesterday...and man, Simon seemed intent on chewing on the legs of everything. Hoping he got over that...so far he has left it alone today.
He is stick scratching at his one ear all the time, cleaning it constantly. I keep checking but do not see anything wrong at all. Doesn't smell bad, looks clean. Could it be it just bothers him it flopped down?

I am still concerned about his diet. We need to find a solution to that one. The vet feels the small poops come from not eating enough. Well I can't win. I feed him smushed pellets with pumpkin and he doesn't eat what I put in his bowl. I wait until the bowl is empty and he doesn't eat the smushed pellets. He likes his spring mix but I am unsure how much at a time and how many times a day to let him have it. I will have to think on what else to add to his diet to help him. When he eats the pumpkin all the poos go back to normal, but only for a little while.
I haven't seen smushy poo in a long time now. Very happy about that.
I will have to look through the library on here and see what I can find about a very good diet. If he won't eat enough of the pellets than I will have to make sure he eats other things that will work well for him. 
Picky king tut! Spoiled is not the word for Simon. Not even spoiled rotten.

His hair keeps spiking up more and more and I guess it is the lionhead skirt that seems to be showing more. He looks really funny when he lays down with his back legs stretched out behind him. It looks like he has a crown of white fur on his butt. Makes me smile. Lots of what Simon does makes me smile. 
He keeps getting his nose all crusted up when he eats the smushy pellets...he will even let me try to clean it up for him, but only tolerates it for a minute. Makes me feel bad to see his face that way. Keep thinking if I had a second bunny that would help. They would clean eachother..Nothing to be done for it right now though. 

I think I will wait no matter what to get Simon fixed before I would really consider getting a second bun.

Haven't been on the site too much lately. I don't like spending time on the puter when I have company over. Some how makes me feel like a bad host. Feel like I must be missing out on some great news and not being there to support everyone like they have supported me...so for that I am sorry. 

Next week I will have plenty of time..or at least I should.


----------



## Rabbits are cute!! (Mar 7, 2008)

[align=center]what did she say:magicwand::headflick:[/align]


----------



## Orchid (Mar 7, 2008)

*Rabbits are cute!! wrote: *


> [align=center]what did she say:magicwand::headflick:[/align]


sorry?


----------



## Pipp (Mar 9, 2008)

*Orchid wrote: *


> sorry?



I think Bunnies Are Cute is a little young to comprend long posts.  (I wouldn't worry about it). 

How's Simon? He'll be back to hissweet self once he gets past the bunny equivalent of the 'terrible teens'. 

Has he been jealous or territorial with your company? 

You may also want to find some dried organic apple or pear tree branches, they might curb his chewing. If they're not already dried out when you get them, throw them in the oven for awhile. 

Looking forward to more reports, but don't sweat it, be a good host.  



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Orchid (Mar 9, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> *Orchid wrote: *
> 
> 
> > sorry?
> ...


hey sas!

Thanks for letting me know...was a bit confusooled by that..lol

No he hasn't been, but my friend was with us when we bought Simon, and here for 2 days after he came home. Than he was back when we needed to go to the vet and back again now. Sometimes it actually seems like they have bonded more. If that is possible. Simon will spend time grooming him. Will lick his face, try to clean his beard, hair etc. He will even put his feet on his head and like push him back down if he trys to lift his head away from Simon. He will jump right into his lap and look at him as if to say, Pet me NOW! Also...he NEVER pees on him...WHY WHY WHY! lmao...
Actually, Simon hasn't peed on me in awhile. He is doing pretty good with only going in the litter pans...except for what is in the kitchen. He will NOT pee in that one. So I put a towel down next to it so at least that would soak up the pee and not leave him soaked in pee. Well, can you guess what he did? Thats right, he peed NEXT to the towel and litter pan. What is the deal with that huh? lol
He just will not use that pan in the kitchen.

He has been marking everything in sight. Me the floor, couch, table, his stuff,...I mean anything! I find it cute watching him rub his chin on everything.
He does seem to nip at my daughter a little too much. Not sure how to work that one out. 

He has been flopping left and right every where! It was pretty cool last night. My friend laid down on the floor and right when he did, Simon walked right next to him and flopped down. Later on I was laying on the floor and Simon walked over to me and flopped right down next to my arm! Was so cute!

For the most part he is still himself. He has just gotten a little more grumpy, growls every now and again, humps everything in site...and doesn't like being picked up now. Other than that he still seems like himself. 

We are still getting these tiny poops...and I try to give him more food but it doesn't seem to be doing much good. I am out of pumpkin now so I need to buy more. When he has the pumpkin he poops great. He has been eating more hay I believe, still the same amount of pellets. Out of spring mix now too.
He has had no tummy upsets. So I figure I will try cucumber or green peppers next or maybe zuccini. Those things we eat a lot so they wouldn't go to waste. Simon is so small he doesn't eat much. Or maybe he just doesn't like eating much. I have wheat grass too. So I figure we will carefully try one of these at a time and if he does well with them I will give him a salad of sorts a couple times a day. Maybe that will help with this issue. 

From what I have read it says small rabbits taken too soon from mom are likely to have a world of GI issues all their lives. I don't know exactly what that may or may not mean for Simon. Perhaps we will always need to add extra fiber to his diet to ensure everything stays on tract. When he gets the pumpkin everything stays good. If I stop or miss his breakfast plate of it, I see the small poops return.

I am going to start a bit of cucumber and see how that goes. Perhaps if I can get him on enough good things we will not need the pumpkin. 
I have been trying to read up on how much and how often to give which. Seems like everyone has different opinions on everything. 
So for now I rinse of the spring mix, put it in this shallow baby bowl I have, sort of filled up you could say and I give that to him 2-3 times a day. I had been giving him pumpkin like 3 times a day, but would like to back off that as I am concerned this is why he is not eating his pellets. So I have started giving this at night. I put a dab on the plate and keep refilling it till he doesn't want anymore. I would say he is probably eating 1-2 tablespoons? But that is a guess.
In the end I would like to be able to give him a nice salad in the AM of cucumber, wheat grass, spring mix, green peppers. At dinner some pumpkin and zucinini.
And hope that he keeps at least eating the pellets he is.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 9, 2008)

Hate to tell you this, but don't count on it. Cucumbers and zucchini are not very popular as a rule. They are the two veggies none of mine will eat at all. 

At least for sure nobunny would even nibble at zucchini --cucumber may have had a bite or two from the piggy bunnies who eat pretty much anything I give them (except cucumber and zucchini -- and mustard greens). 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Orchid (Mar 9, 2008)

grrrrrrrr....lol

Well we will see what happens. The store only had rotten looking peppers so I am gonna try cucumber first and see how that goes.

Thanks for the warning though


----------



## Orchid (Mar 10, 2008)

A girlfriend for Simon?

Pondering it, mulling....hmmmm..

Went on CL to see how bad the Easter adds might be and was suprised to see that there was only like 2-3 adds and they all seemed like decent adds for the most part. Cept one giving away free rabbits...kinda cringed at that.

So I saw her...







and I emailed with some Q's...and this is what she said...



Hello, I still have her. I have been asking $50 for her, her cage and accessories but am negotiable. She is not spayed and she is about 6 months old now. Right now she is on Nutriphase, an alfalfa based pellet since she isstill young. She gets Timothy hay free feed anda variety of fresh vegetables every day. I have not found many fruits that she likes.She has only been around my 8 year old neicewho is very good with animals and she did great. She hasn't been around another bunny since I got her whenshe was just over 2 months old. I got her from a local pet store.She has been to the vet (Hemlock Bluffs) just for a check up and had no problems then. She hasn't had any issues with her ears or teeth but is still young so I can't guarantee anything. She lovesto chewso she keeps her teeth pretty worn down. Rightnow she is in her cage for the majority of the time unfortunately so she has a lot of energy and doesn't like tobe held much. After she is allowed to run off some energy,she isvery sweet and loves to cuddle. I simply don't have enough time for her to have the kind of life I would like for her. I hate having her caged all the time. From all the questions, it sounds like you know about rabbits. I would like to find a home for her with someone that has experience with rabbits and has time everyday to either have time out of her cage or is able to let her have free run of a specific area indoors. I have tried litter training her, but had little success. I believe her cage was just too small for the litter box I had. If you have anymore questions I will be happy to answer them.


--so I am thinking it over..told her I need to think about it....a second unfixed bun in this house...I wonder how crazy Simon would get with humping everything in site now, much less smelling and seeing a chick of his own.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 12, 2008)

Talked to Bowman about nueter:

Pre surg - cbc - kidney liver, 

Pre med - Buprenex - Pain Med

Intromuscular inj- keta & valium

Isoflurine - no sevo

Sent home - Buprenex - oral meds

IV fluids - 

Total - 281.00

Drop of morning of - Travel cage- bring hay and food - 
Evening pick up After 6pm

Night stay $ 50.00 per night

Only good for 30 days - Tell them Jenna has copy -


----------



## Orchid (Mar 12, 2008)

I've been really happy with how things are coming along with Simon.
I feel like he is doing rather well in the scheme of things. He has started using that litter pan he was refusing to tinkle in.
He didn't want to eat his spring mix this morning which had me a little worried, he usually gobbles that up in a second. He got around to it a little while after I gave it to him. Ate up a bunch of pumpkin and I even had to demand he return to his cage for at least a little while. He was awake the WHOLE morning...was worried about him lol. He konked out something fierce though. Wiped himself out!
Couldn't help but take some shots! He didn't even flinch...I KNOW he was out now..lol
Simon ALWAYS moves when he hears the camera.
















I was at AC Moore yesterday. I saw these little hats and I thought...wouldn't that look cute on Simon..so I bought one for him. It actually stays rather well on his head and he doesn't seem to mind very much at all....Not all the shots came out well, but there were a few that I thought were to die for.






I know you can't see his face but I love that shot!






Simon taking a bow






"You talkin ta me??"






Looks like he is dancing to me!






"I'm eatin over here!"



Really happy with how much he has been munching on his hay and since I started adding the other pellets he has been eating more of those too. Seems like without the Spring mix and pumpkin he get the small poos. Concerns me, but I don't mind in the least getting that for him everyday. He didn't seem to care too much about cucumber. I don't think I will bother with that one again. Perhaps some parsley next. I have raspberry bushes I planted this year,...picked a leaf and boy he enjoyed that. At least I know there is nothing on that leaf lol. 

As always..Simon and I hope everyone & bun is doing well! Thoughts for those that need them and wishes that those who don't, won't!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 13, 2008)

I love, love, love those hat pictures! Simon looks so dignifide!

--Dawn


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 14, 2008)

How's Simon? Those pics are adorable. Love his coloring on his ears and around his eyes.

Hey, sorry I missed some of your posts, but as far as the small poops? That is due to not drinking enough water, not needing to increase food intake:?. So if he has a bottle, just add a bowl he can drink from as well and if that doesn't work, add a little apple juice to the water to entice him to drink more, that should help. Greens like Parsley will also help with this as it's high in water content.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Dawn!



Hey Angel,

He seems ok for the most part. We had a mess of poop that seems covered in something. I talked to the vet. She wants no more spring mix and to mix bannana with his hay to encourage him to eat more of his hay. I had thought he was eating his hat well enough..but I don't know.
I didn't give any pumpkin or spring mix today and the stringy whatever that has been in his poop seems to have tapered off, but the small poop are still there.
He actually won't drink from a bottle, so I keep a little crock in his cage and I cage it 3-5 times a day. Depending on if he made it a mess, or how much he drank.
I tried the apple juice thing when he was on the albon and he refused to drink from it. Perhaps the pedilyte?
He seems to be cleaning himself more. Seems very happy if all the kisses and flops are on the money. I never hear grinding unless he is getting a nose rub.
He lets me know when he feels his litter pan is too dirty...lol.
He will shove it out of the corner it is in and push it to the front of his cage. It is actually really cute because when I clean them out, it is like he has to jump in, snif, chin rub and flop in every pan before I am allowed to refill and replace them. 

He doesn't react to noises much anymore. Like he has gotten used to what is what.
Still follows you around and will run to me when he sees me. I think he knows his name. Seems to come when I call him and he pays attention to "no" unless he is all wound up. He likes hanging out on the kitchen mat by the sink. Will curl up and sleep there for a good long time. He enjoys his self alot and gets a good kick out of destroying his grass mats. 

As a thought...maybe he doesn't like my water? A friend of mine commented the other day it tasted metalic. Perhaps I will pick up some bottled water and use that.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 15, 2008)

You're welcome! If your water is icky, that could be why. Maybe you could just go get one of those pitchers that filter the tap water? That'd be cheaper and you could use it as well and your guests if they can tell the water tastes funny. You could also try the Pedialyte added to the water.

As far as getting him to eat more hay, another thing is to spritz that with some apple juice to get them to eat it. Ah, the little secrets we learn...


----------



## Orchid (Mar 18, 2008)

Man...things just keep getting weird.

My sweet baby has turned into a grumpy boy. Acting quite weird lately. It feels like forever we have had Simon now and I think I forget at times just how short a time it really has been. What a month? A little more?
All the poo issues, the vet visits, everything..just wow.

He throws fits...will toss things when he gets mad. Shows me his back more and more which I read means he is ticked at me. He has been grunting more and tonight he sounded like a pig.
I was cleaning his litter pan, the one from his cage and he kept circling me and sounded like a pig. When all was said and done, he jumped in them, checked them out and went on his merry little way.
He WILL NOT stay in his pen, which is set up to be a Simon Safe Zone.
We change it as need dicates. Like right now the living room is off limits because the contents of my daughters wardrobe is filling it. Doing that whole what fits and what doesn't thing. So he is restricted to the kitchen till it is all cleared away.
I have just chased him (not really chased but you know) back into his pen 4 times in the last few minutes...make that 6. Is this a new game? Make mom chase me?
Jumps out, I put him back, he goes and runs to the litter box in the corner, which he won't use...surrounded by pee and poo and will flop in it!!
When I come and sit back down, he jumps up, looks at me and makes a dash for it.
If I can say Simon NO before he jumps...he won't..till a second later when I look away.


Example:





So i sit here typing this in my pee soaked shirt, cause why bother to change it till play time is over and it is bed time.
Why the heck would he want to lay in his pee n poop? Does he not notice or just doesn't care?

Cheeky little man that he is. He really does have some tude on him. When I am nudging his butt back to the cage he is dragging his feet...like to say NO MOM!

And the poo thing...this started today. His litter pan sits in the right back corner of his cage. He has started pooping in front of it and than moving the pan till it covers what he left on the floor. What is that all about!?

Well we just had a conversation. He sat there and pretended to listen very intently to what I was saying...licked me to be contrite and than whoosh---Speed racer came back. He is really soaked in his own pee now and I am just too tired to give him a bath. I am hoping he will clean himself up some. More than what I could do with the towel at least. 

He is back to chewing on his cage again...as I called it quits after the 30th time....and he is now in his cage as I get ready for bed.

He has seemed really ticked off lately and I don't know what i could be, or not be doing to cause this. I don't know if it is just the "teen" years of buns, or will the neuter make a difference...sigh.

I miss my sweet Simon that would let me do this...







And just cause...here are some more cute pics...

Simon in his red neck get up...






Simon with his new hay box..


----------



## Orchid (Mar 18, 2008)

What not to do with your bunny:

1O NOT make the mistake of thinking he will be happy to spend time with you while you take a bath.
(here I thought perhaps he needed some attention and I could at least talk to him while I took a bath before bed)

2: DO NOT think you will be able to get out of the tub smelling nice. You will have to clean up poop, pee and while you try to do this, fend off a bunny trying to hump your leg)

3: DO NOT bother to bring water, hay or litter box with you into the bathroom. They will go completely ignored. If said bunny does decide to check back out his litter pan, he will only sit in in for 3 seconds before he hops out and pees on the floor right next to it.

4: DO NOT be shocked when you see your rabbit eat his poo for the first time. You already know he eats cecals. Don't bother to ask what he is doing, he will be too intent on chewing to answer you.

5: DO NOT make the mistake of thinking your bathroom is bun safe. They WILL find something, anything to chew on that will make you jump out of the water, scaring him and yourself as you grab for something to stop your fall.

6: DO NOT think toilets can not be chewed. They can.

7: DO NOT think a space is too small to squeeze into. A small rabbit can indeed fit himself inbetween a wall and washing machine with ease, even if you can not fit your hand in there.

8: DO NOT expect to have a calm relaxing bath with your favorite furry friend running around loose in your bathroom. IT WILL NOT HAPPEN!


9: DO NOT expect to stay warm while you chase your bunny as he runs right out the door after you open it. You will be running around wet trying to hold your towel as you hop from leg to leg to avoid the nails of said bun while he tries to hump you and than dash away into some dark corner you have no idea where he went.

10: DO NOT expect to have a cordial goodnight from said bun. He will be too mad that you put him back in his house, so you may sit and try to enjoy yours.

DO expect to smile and laugh a lot at yourself and said bun after all the stress of what should have been a relaxing time is over.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 18, 2008)

There was no poop in Simons litter pan this morning.

What poop I am seeing is beyond tiny, dry and very little of.

His waters seem untouched, but his pellet dish was empty.

Fresh hay, sprayed has been given.
So was pumpkin which he ate.

I filled a syringe with Peditlye which he drank all down. 

Man...I have to say I am tired of this. My worry meter is broken from over use.

When I take away the pumpkin, greens..this happens. Keep thinking it would be best to just get him on his hay and pellets...can we achieve this? 

He is still peeing on the floor and flopping in it. He is getting very gross because of this. Why is he doing this???


----------



## Orchid (Mar 18, 2008)

I have opened the whole house back up. The three bedrooms and bathroom doors are all closed off. The kitchen and living room are as open as they can be..and the hallway. I had to put NIC around my loveseat. To keep Simon from crawling in there. He has decided he loves to dash for the back and crawl underneath. So it is blocked off and now he has run of the house again. He hasn't tried once to get jump on any of the couches. Hasn't peed or pooped anywhere either. I am wondering if he is using his pans. Left out some pumpkin and he was like whatever...
Baked up three pine cones and he seems to like chewing on them. Loses interest fast but comes back to them. At least there is one free toy I can supply him with!
He has been eating his hay, only drinking when I offer it in a syringe and knocked over his pellets. I think when he does that he is unhappy with the location or something because he only does it once in awhile.

I am wondering if he was mad or sad at not having the run of the house. Maybe that is why he has seemed so cranky. Simon has never cared for being alone at all. Maybe he felt too alone. Or too confined...I don't know...but either way he was NOT having it. 

He seems more perky now and not as cranky.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear you're having these issues with Simon. The peeing outside the litter box should stop awhile after he's been neutered.

As far as the small poops, just keep pushing water. About how much is he drinking a day?

Love the new pics, I'll get to the video a bit later.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 18, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Sorry to hear you're having these issues with Simon. The peeing outside the litter box should stop awhile after he's been neutered.
> 
> As far as the small poops, just keep pushing water. About how much is he drinking a day?
> 
> Love the new pics, I'll get to the video a bit later.



Yeah..he has been a turd lately, but I still love him..lol

He was doing great with the litter boxes and now he is going everywhere AND laying it in...just don't get that one. I can't wait to get him fixed! As soon as I have the cash we go...

As far as I could tell today...he hasn't drank anything on his own. If he did, it was when i was not looking...which is possible because I am not staring at him every minute...but past that..I used one of the big syringes I have - 2tsp one -
I filled that up 3 times and he drank all of it, and a couple other times he drank a bit and than walked away. He had two crocks out, but we hit the 2 day mark and I had to chuck the pedilyte. Going to try to cook some up with the recipe I saw in here and see if he likes that.

He has been acting much better since he has room to do as he wants again. Licking, loving, jumping to sit with me and even let me give him a hug. Has been eating his hay like a mad man...
I am wondering if it is because he just can not stand being alone. I saw a cute lionhead in a local rescue that needs a home. She is already spayed so it wouldn't be a problem there...but I just don't know if they would even get along. I suppose I could always take him with me to meet her and see what they think of eachother before we went ahead with anything.

Eh, we will muttle through it.

Thanks!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2008)

As far as getting him a friend, I would wait til he's neutered. You think you're annoyed now at his lack of litter habits?:shock: Will get much worse if he smells a female. Then, if you get her, you can do bonding sessions. Have you read about bonding at all yet?


----------



## Orchid (Mar 19, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> As far as getting him a friend, I would wait til he's neutered. You think you're annoyed now at his lack of litter habits?:shock: Will get much worse if he smells a female. Then, if you get her, you can do bonding sessions. Have you read about bonding at all yet?


No I haven't. Just what things I have seen on the forum. I figured when I knew we would go ahead I would look and see whats what.

I don't think I could deal with worse lol...he seems kinda bad about things now.

I know it takes at least 2 months after the neuter for him to be ok around an unaltered female. I know you have to be careful and watch closely. I figured when it was time I would do like nic panel playpens in the living room and put them each in one. Perhaps rent a shampooer for the carpet a day before and not let Simon back in till we brought home a new bun. Also that not all buns will bond. Boy boy bonding is harder but not unheard of. I think it wouldn't work with Simon though. He very much thinks he is king of the castle you know.

He has been a brat today again. Chewing the door frames, the carpet, books, anything he can wrap his teeth around. I finally had to cage him because he just got so relentless about it all. No matter how many no's he heard he just kept on going. I hate caging him honestly. There is no need when I am right here, but with a morning like this...no coffee n whatnot...just not up for chasing him this morning.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, bad Simon. Sometimes I clap my hands and that makes them stop what they're doing, that may help, but he seems intent on being bad.

I hope he starts to behave soon for you.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 19, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Wow, bad Simon. Sometimes I clap my hands and that makes them stop what they're doing, that may help, but he seems intent on being bad.
> 
> I hope he starts to behave soon for you.


Yeah that doesn't work. Sometimes if I clap he will stop, raise his head, wait a second and than go right back to what he is doing.
Pretty much anything I try doesn't work. He knows though when he shouldn't be doing something. He will run when I come close to stop him, but doesn't run when I come to say sit and pet him. It is really like he KNOWS he is being bad.

Tried to put pine cones where he was chewing the carpet, he just rolls them out of the way. 

The flopping in pee has stopped though since I opened the house back up to him. Which I think is awesome.

I guess most of this will continue until he is fixed...can't wait for that lol!

I wish he 'knew still' that chewing carpets, dvds, door frames etc were bad for him. Wish I could find something he liked. Everything to date I have gotten for him, he doesn't care much about. Hoping those new toys I bought he will like. They look pretty cool, can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 19, 2008)

Best thing to do is Bunny Proof the best you can and get things up out of his reach. Less stress and worry for you.

Not bragging, at all, but Snuff doesn't chew wires and they're all over the living room:shock:. All my husband's crap from the laptop and ps2:?.

I hope he's a ton better after neutering, is he about ready to have that done?


----------



## Orchid (Mar 21, 2008)

Simon is being an evil bratt from hell tonight.
I am wondering how much worse he can get. He is digging and chewing at everything. Like throwing a tantrum. He was pacing his cage early, running the length of it so I thought, let him out and run get some of that energy out. Not happening.
All he wants to do is jump into my lap, pee on the blanket and then chew the crap out of it. I put my face close to his to nuzzle like I always do and tell him to calm down and he bit my nose. He has never bit that hard before. He comes up to lick me and if I move my hand to pet him he pulls away. He has been eating his poop tonight again. I don't think he is eating enough of his hay, nor pellets and not drinking enough. I tried adding a kick to the water and he doesn't care, wet down the hay and he checked it out for a minute and than ignores it. Gave him some pumpkin a couple times today and I don't see any improvement with his poop. I can't even pick him up anymore.
This is becoming beyond stressful...
He is running around like a little speed racer crazy bun...doing laps down the hallway, behind the couch, circling around to jump on the couch.
Well he is taking a good long drink right now..thats a good thing.

Things are getting worse.


I had filled out an application to adopt a rescue bun...The lady got back to me tonight and said I was good to go would I like to come meet the bun. I said I didn't know what to think because Simon has gotten so much worse and I can't see him doing anything but what he is doing right this minute...trying to hump my arm. Telling him no is working at least for the moment. 

I feel all sorts of torn about it all. I would like to get her if Simon digged her...but from what people have told me here on the forum and talking to some other people it seems like it would be a big mistake. I told her this and she said she understands. She told me she is a vet and does spay and neuters. The cost is only 90. She works in a vet hospital in Durham. Don't know what to think of it all. She does rabbit rescue, is a vet and has the cheapest neuter price I have seen. 
I was thinking of calling them tomorrow and trying to get a break down of price, what they do, meds etc etc.
Still don't know what to think of that one bun..she is a pretty pretty girl. Than again I think I am just a sucker for lionheads.

Anyway...came on here for a reason...

Brought Simon home on Feb 12 2008 when he was 7 weeks old.

That would make him 12 weeks and 3 days old today. (March 21 2008)

I need to borrow money from someone and get his neuter taken care of. This can not continue this way.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear Simon is acting out like that . He's so young too! Maybe he's going through a kind of "rabbit adolescence." 

The neuter will at least take care of the peeing part, which I think is a HUGE benefit. I can deal with a slightly angry or hyper bun, but the peeing everywhere and on you...I don't know how you do it! 

I would wait a little while after the neuter (maybe 1 to 2 months) before you looked for a female for him. I think 2 months is the time that it takes for the hormones to get to their final adjusted level, and hopefully his aggressive behaviors will diminish over this time too. Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Orchid (Mar 21, 2008)

New Hope Animal Hospital

(The Vet) - Been there about a year. Runs three different rescues and the small animals seen are only by her. (Jaime - tech)


$38 for exam
$16.75 for fecal float
$ ?? for the ecoli and clostridum test (needs to ask the doc.)

Neuter - 
$90 - 
bloodwork is 15-20
$100 for a full panel
$15 for pain meds.
Metacam 
Iso florine 


Made an appointment for Saturday the 29th at 11am for just an exam, to meet the vet and see what she has to say about Simons issues.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 21, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> I'm sorry to hear Simon is acting out like that . He's so young too! Maybe he's going through a kind of "rabbit adolescence."
> 
> The neuter will at least take care of the peeing part, which I think is a HUGE benefit. I can deal with a slightly angry or hyper bun, but the peeing everywhere and on you...I don't know how you do it!
> 
> I would wait a little while after the neuter (maybe 1 to 2 months) before you looked for a female for him. I think 2 months is the time that it takes for the hormones to get to their final adjusted level, and hopefully his aggressive behaviors will diminish over this time too. Hope everything works out for you!


Yeah he is I suppose...just stinks how much worse he gets everyday. 
See I would rather deal with a peeing bun than an angry one lol.
Simon can get pretty hyper at times, turning into speed racer!

What I hate is that his free time is getting more and more restricted because of how bad he is getting. He will sit there and jump the playpens, chew the wall...with me sitting right there and a thousand no's and gently pushing his head down to try to say, hey, I am the big bun here, knock it off ...sort of thing doesn't work.
He has started spending his time pacing his cage or trying to chew the NIC's apart (cage). 

Thanks LBP...I hope so too. 
I set up an appointment with a new vet in our area who does the neuters for much cheaper than anyone else in the area. Bit of a drive for me, but it would mean getting him fixed in 2 weeks instead 2-3 months. 
We will see what happens. For the moment I am going to just have the exam, she what she says about Simon, see if I like her and the place, talk over what they do etc and move on from there. If I get a bad vibe about it all I won't continue...


----------



## Orchid (Mar 21, 2008)

Simon didn't whoof down his pumpkin today like he normally does. He did go and munch it a little while after I put it out for him though.
He seems so restless today. More of the same like it has been the last few days.
Peeing, biting, running, etc....
Earlier he kept jumping up on my lap, would come close, but it was like he didn't know if he wanted to be near me or not. Didn't seem to want any rubs and just kept biting at the blanket. Seems more nervous? lately...more on edge.
On the flip side of all that...it ALMOST seemed like he wanted to play with his toys this morning. He seemed a little bit interested in his blue ball...I would roll it and he would chase, snif and than walk away. He spent a little time chewing on the pine cones too. Seemed like he was going to pick up the baby keys and than decided not to.
He's been hanging out on his shelf since I said it was nap time...


----------



## RexyRex (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh boy, you've got a firecracker on your hands! He's like my girl, destructive as all get out! Just Monday she somehow got over the barricade where all of the computer wires are and chewed through about $400 worth of cables. BF was NOT happy. Wish I could give you some advice but I just as lost as you are as for what to do. I will tell you this, she has gotten better since we adopted Gixxer in Oct. Monday night was really a fluke since she's not tried anything like that in months. Gixxer is such a laid back bunny and I think that it's rubbed off a bit on Alaska. She still has her moments though!

As for the vet, I checked with all of the rabbit-savvy vets in the Charlotte area and they were quoting me $300-$500 for a spay:shock2:! The last place I called was on the southside so about 1hr away from me, but they were quoting only $230 and I really liked the vet, she got on the phone and talked to me instead of having the receptionist just quote me a price that was listed on a piece of paper. Good luck with the vet! I hope you get a good vibe from them like I did. A & G's vet is awesome and the fact that she was the most affordable for a spay was icing on the cake.



BTW....I love love love Simon's ears & the pics of him wearing hats are adorable. Hmmm....Durham isn't _that_ far from Charlotte. I might have to bunnynap that little hellian:whistling


----------



## Orchid (Mar 24, 2008)

Can we fast forward?

Simon has turned into the pee master 2000. Last night it got pretty bad. Playing catch me if you can as he not just peed, but sprayed the pee every where! he must have honestly peed on the couch at least 5 times in 10 minutes and kept on going.
This morning was no better. My loveseat is soaked in vinegar now because of the amount of pee he left. I don't even know how many times he went...
I gave up finally and put him back in his cage. Just can't do this anymore, just keeps getting worse and worse. 
So I decided for now...the kitchen has to be the only play area till he gets fixed. I think he can deal with it for 3 weeks. I feel like there is no other choice for now as it has just gotten so so bad. 

We go to this new vet on Saturday and I am rather excited about it! I have been talking to her through email and she really seems nice, informed and to care about the animals more than the mighty dollar. I hope I like her as much in person!
We are going to start with an exam, probably to the blood work for the neuter, and a gram stain. She said about getting a gram stain: "Clostridium is fairly easy to identify with this method, and can save the cost of sending out cultures. If we see abnormal bacteria, we can treat with an antibiotic. Yeast overgrowth can cause problems as well, and that should be visible on a stained sample as well. It may not give us the answers we are looking for, but it is at least a 'reasonable' place to start."

I feel really good about this. I feel like we will find out if Simon has anymore issues or if he is just a funny bun that needs something extra than a normal bun. I wouldn't mind having to give vitamins or meds every day for the rest of his life if that is what it took. 

I emptied out two litter pans and leave them out now for him. He likes to go to the one with a litter water, bat his paws around, clean his face, hang out in there and then will go to the one empty of every thing, poop in it and than either flop or just hang out there for a really long time. He is paying his toys more attention which I think is great.
He has been biter harder as well. He has bruised me, lina and ajd now. He gets crazy about marking everything. Little more edgy than the little boy I brought home at 7 weeks old.

His poops are worlds better now that he has been drinking more it would seem. He never touches the water that is plain. He drinks down the white grape juice fast. This morning the bowl was bone dry. The small poops are still there, but not as small as they had been nor is the poop brittle. Though I worry it is too moist or more moist than it should be. The new vet asked me to bring in, in seperate bags the poops from within 24 hours of our visit.
I have stopped giving the spring mix and pumpkin. I let him try raisans and he likes them well enough. Though he is bonkers for banana. I slip him a piece every now and again..small tiny piece. I feel bad as we eat so many in this house and he always smells them. Yet I know I need to not do that. I want his diet to be as plain as possible and get rid of any diet reasons for our issues.
Now that I see the water intake makes a difference I have stopped all the pumpkin and spring mix. If the new vet says we should or whatever I will look at those foods again, but for now I want to wipe out everything but pellets and hay.

Simon will be 13 weeks old tomorrow. He will be almost 14 by our next vet appointment. I am hoping one of a few things. Either he is fine and we need to mess with his diet to fix the issue, he needs a med for a short time, there is nothing wrong at all (which would be the best). Hoping we will have a green light to set up the neuter. If she says cool, than I will set an appointment for 2 weeks later. I will need about 110 bucks! So glad it won't cost an arm and a leg.
One would think more vets would care about having animals in general getting fixed than charging so much for it. If it was cheaper more people would be inclined. I hate how money makes the world go round.
Going to rent one of those vacuums from Home Depot the day he goes in. Going to shampoo the carpets while he is gone. Hoping that will really clean the floors and wipe out all scenting and traces of his pee. Perhaps helping his litter habits and prevent him going anywhere else. Wonder if I can try to use that thing on the couches. God they need it now!!

I can't wait to get him fixed....wish I could do it tomorrow lol!
I already miss hanging out with him..


----------



## Orchid (Mar 24, 2008)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> Oh boy, you've got a firecracker on your hands! He's like my girl, destructive as all get out! Just Monday she somehow got over the barricade where all of the computer wires are and chewed through about $400 worth of cables. BF was NOT happy. Wish I could give you some advice but I just as lost as you are as for what to do. I will tell you this, she has gotten better since we adopted Gixxer in Oct. Monday night was really a fluke since she's not tried anything like that in months. Gixxer is such a laid back bunny and I think that it's rubbed off a bit on Alaska. She still has her moments though!
> 
> As for the vet, I checked with all of the rabbit-savvy vets in the Charlotte area and they were quoting me $300-$500 for a spay:shock2:! The last place I called was on the southside so about 1hr away from me, but they were quoting only $230 and I really liked the vet, she got on the phone and talked to me instead of having the receptionist just quote me a price that was listed on a piece of paper. Good luck with the vet! I hope you get a good vibe from them like I did. A & G's vet is awesome and the fact that she was the most affordable for a spay was icing on the cake.
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOO....I would have been ticked about the wires...sorry to hear that 

I wish you good luck with the spay. I don't get why they charge so much honestly. Like only rich people can afford animals...just not fair or right if you ask me. One would have thought a vet would care more about th animals and the population and helping then the almightly dollar...but such is life.
I asked the vet I am looking at now how much a spay is and they said 145. So much better than the prices I had been seeing in my area. 

lol...it seems like everyone wants to bunnap him 

I jokingly call him my little tyrant... 

Take care


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 24, 2008)

It's great that you're going through all possible explanations with the vet of why Simon is acting this way. He sounds like one really out of control bun! I hope you find a reason for his aggressive behaviors and are able to fix it. You are a really patient person to go through all of this with him! 

One interesting thing I noticed with my two bunnies was that before they were neutered they used to drink A LOT of water. After being neutered they both stopped drinking so much. Now they only drink about 1/3 of what they used to, and obviously can't produce as much pee which means less accidents (they do still have an accident here and there). I'm not sure if this is a normal change but I find it to be rather interesting.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 29, 2008)

Thought I would pop in and update a little. Simon was being a stinker about not eating on Thursday but it seems we are back to normal now. He is even drinking his water without the white grape juice in it. He sounded like he had gas tonight...I don't know how to quite explain it but I think when he is calmer is when he has gas. I heard some loud gurgles too though. I am wondering if either the pellet or hay could be giving him the gas...like if it is one type of hay that could do that. It is a question to ask the vet. She feels a lot of his behavior will disappear after the neuter and thinks most if not all of it is due to his having nutters now. 
She said don't expect him to be as sweet as he was as a baby either, but he will probably, more than likely go back to some of being that way.
He seems on his way there tonight..lol
All I could think was...Theres my Simon!!!! He was being so sweet. No biting, no humping no anything but sweet sweet Simon. Maybe he is just thrilled I have stopped trying to throw mushy green stuff down his throat lol.
He let me pick him up and sat there letting me love him for the longest time. So many ear, nose and head rubs and he just sat snuggled into my shoulder.
It was a welcome relief from his normal behavior of late. 
Every day the nueter comes closer the more nervous I get. Part of starts thinking don't do it, what if something goes wrong, what if he dies because of it..it wouldn't have been worth it. I would rather deal with pee forever than lose Simon.
I know the bloodwork will help eas a lot of those fears...but I am still nervous. There are still things that can go wrong..and they always tend to happen to me.

He was being good to everyone tonight...today in general..He didn't pee, bite or run from Lina, Anthony or me at all. I love it when he is like this. Whenever he sees you walk by he runs to the gate and I always stop for at least a moment to say hello and give a quick head rub.
This whole not eating event made me nervous to move any of his stuff around again.
I think either way Simon enjoys running around free, but likes having his "home" to retire to when he needs to feel safe, or sleep. I really hope one day we don't have to gate anything and he could maybe even snuggle with me in my bed at night.
I think the idea of that is beyond awesome...one day maybe. 

And some pictures...


Simon playing King Of The Mountain






Simon after trying to get some CC down him




















and here you can see some of his new area


----------



## Orchid (Mar 30, 2008)

I am been feeling so down the last few days again despite how much I did this week, how early I have gotten up, taking a shower every day, trying to think better and having even felt better at the end of the day. 
I wonder if Simon does indeed pick up on how I feel and if that is the reason he has been so sweet the last few days. I know it could be he just doesn't feel up to par either after not wanting to eat the other day, but could that be because of me too?
I wonder....but either way he has been such a dear and a comfort to be around lately. He will snuggle right into my shoulder and just sit there letting me love him for as long as I want...unless my daughter comes bounding down the way and than he will jump away. He is starting to get used to her thumping down the hall though. 
It looks like he has eaten a lot if his hay lately...doing better with his pellets and he has slacked off on drinking it would seem today, but it is much cooler than it was a few days ago. Perhaps he doesn't need as much water with days like these.

I myself have not done much at all today. Didn't take my shower, still sitting in my bathrobe. It is now almost 5:30pm and I just feel wretched today..Keep thinking about how things are going here with my landlord and property manager and I just do not feel secure in living here. I feel like I am going to have to find a place to move to already and all sorts of concerns kick in with that. I will not move into another place like this again. It will have to be a house and they will have to allow buns...period. If they don't, I won't even look at the place. 
Thinking I might look to the Chapel Hill area after all. Don't know why I have been so agaisnt moving there but there seems little point in staying in Raleigh much. I have no outside life from here, friends have faded away, died, lost, or just contact is gone. Jason is still in NY so no concerns with a nightlife. Simons vet in is CH...other things are there as well...

I keep picturing having a house where I could have all sorts of things for Lina and Simon...Like a fence with a bun safe garden where they could both play. So many things to dream of. I wonder how far away they are. I wish I could have bought a home...


----------



## Orchid (Mar 31, 2008)

Simon ate all his pellets today and ate a lot of hay! I was so impressed with him.
I let him out of his room and he was SUCH a GOOD BOY! He didn't pee or poop in the living room or kitchen once! WOOT!
He ran back to his room a few times and I wonder if it was to check his things were still there or to pee n whatnot. Either way I am most happy with him. He has been being so sweet still. I am wondering how much effect this move just had on him. Perhaps being in his own room made the difference? Like he gets that is HIS place, his space. He only seems to pee in one corner and I have kept ot covered with pee mats to try to protect the carpet. The last few days I have folded them smaller and smaller and though there was some pee on the carpet most of it was on the mat. So tonight I folded it up and took it away altogether! I am hoping he will use just the litter pan with only a few mistakes on the carpet.

He was running and jumping his heart out in the living room. He would come dashing out from behind the loveseat, book straight into his room and come dashing right out to behind the love seat again. 
I worry about him being under there but there is not much I can do to stop him. I just make sure to remind Lina to not recline them while he is in there, but there is god knows how much he could chew through under there.
I don't want to leave him just in his room all the time either. I don't think it is very fair when he loves to run and jump so much. I do think him having his own room must have something to do with why he is acting so much better. It has to be it. 

He let loose last night though and peed all over my chest while he sat snuggled under my neck. He was there for like an hour though, I should have known he would have sooner or later. Its ok though...A new shirt and bit of soap later all was well.

I love my Simon...


----------



## Orchid (Apr 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello...

Simon is doing well. We have not got him neutered yet as money is a concern at this time, but still hoping it is not too far off.
He is eating and drinking well, and we are managing to keep him cool so far in this wonky weather we have been having.
Since his move into the other room, he has gotten sweeter and does not pee or poop when he comes out to run. 
Over all he is doing very well I think...he has gotten so big though! I wonder if he hasn't gone over 4 lbs. His head looks so small compared to his body.
I have taken away his alfalfa hay and he of course does NOT like that, but I offer him cubed every now and again, though he doens't seem to eat them really.

Sorry I haven't been here, but I have been spending my days crocheting things from the time I wake until pretty much bed. Trying to earn some cash...
Exciting enough I had my first non friend sale the other day. I just hope it will be a start to people wanting more and more. 

I hope everyone is doing well and everyones buns are healthy and happy!
Best wishes to everyone...much love from all of us here.

Em


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Em, just came across your blog and realize you and Iare going through some similiar probs.. Baxter! was just neutored last Wednesday as he turned into the sprayinator over night one evening (bed, walls, ME!)... Its only been 4 days since the neutor, but he's a little more calm, but will have to see once he's fully healed if this has stopped that.. 

I too was looking at neutoring cost of $350 in my area, but luckily one of the moderators on here turned me onto a place that was only $65 and about a 30 minute drive. I also have recently found out about a site called IMOM.com (I believe) and there you can post to get donations or the site may actually give you the $$ to help cover costs for rescues. Have you tried contacting your local ASPCA in your area as I bet there is an orginization that will get you a discount for spaying/neutoring.. Good luckwith your bun - I love his ears! such a rascal and good for you for taking and puting up with him (little minxes they can be..)..


----------



## Orchid (Apr 27, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Hey Em, just came across your blog and realize you and Iare going through some similiar probs.. Baxter! was just neutored last Wednesday as he turned into the sprayinator over night one evening (bed, walls, ME!)... Its only been 4 days since the neutor, but he's a little more calm, but will have to see once he's fully healed if this has stopped that..
> 
> I too was looking at neutoring cost of $350 in my area, but luckily one of the moderators on here turned me onto a place that was only $65 and about a 30 minute drive. I also have recently found out about a site called IMOM.com (I believe) and there you can post to get donations or the site may actually give you the $$ to help cover costs for rescues. Have you tried contacting your local ASPCA in your area as I bet there is an orginization that will get you a discount for spaying/neutoring.. Good luckwith your bun - I love his ears! such a rascal and good for you for taking and puting up with him (little minxes they can be..)..


 Hello...

Simon has actually been worlds better about the peeing thing since he went into his own room. Since the kitchen is open..and the living room right off of it, I wonder if he wasn't acting like the whole area was his and he just kept marking it. Since he has his "own" space, room...he has been lots better.
The aspca here...you can buy what they call a cat voucher (50) and the one place will take it and the cost would than be around 80. But its with a vet I do not like and I found a new Vet with the cost at 90 total. End ups cheaper anyway.
I will have to look into the imom site. Thanks for mentioning it. Though Simon is not a rescue...but we will see.

Yeah..thanks. he has a lot of control over his ears now. Puts them up and down as he pleases, but every now and again he has only one up.
Eh...Simon wouldn't fit here if he wasn't a pain and a sweet heart 
He fits our family rather well.

Take care and thanks again.


----------



## browneyed girl (May 23, 2008)

I love thestraw mats in Simon's cage. Where did you find them?


----------



## Orchid (Mar 28, 2009)

*browneyed girl wrote: *


> I love thestraw mats in Simon's cage. Where did you find them?


The large ones I got at our local bun vet. I have seen small crappy ones in the pet stores but I like these other ones. Though he doesn't care much about them at all...but that is Simon for ya.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 28, 2009)

It has been quite some time since we were here.
Life for all of us has been strange.

Simon is still here with us but I think that is only by the grace of god.
I have remained out of work since Aug 2008. I have been looking and fighting a severe depression at the same time. Can't say I am winning or losing, but here I am.
My daughters father remains a missing piece of her life and I am happy to see she has begun bonding better with Simon. Maybe because she is getting older, maybe because Jay is not here....
She spends more time with him now. They sit together and he has stopped biting her for the most part. I think at times she makes him feel caged in and he gets scared and bites her. She is learning to love him on his terms 

He still gives me worlds of problems with his nails and ever since the neuter he does not like to be picked up. Yet he is still a bit of a jumper. He likes to climb where he can and you can watch him looking for new and interesting ways to get new places 
He had been doing better eating Orchard and Oat hays but after the vet mentioned the problems with his teeth I admit I went back to giving him the Alfalfa hay. His teeth got all better very fast lol.

We had a scare not that long ago. About a month ago we came home and noticed he had not eaten his pellets from the morning. We tried treats, pumpkin...and he wanted nothing. I noticed bits of blood on his fur by his pooper. I admit I thought that was it and he was going to die.
There is just simply not one dime to spend on the vet.
We watched. We fed him pumpkin as he would eat it. We got him out of his cage and moving and kept him moving.
By the next day he was eating some, pooping some and moving more and it kept on getting better.
I have no idea what caused the issue. Don't know if it is all part of Simon's system or maybe he had ingested some of the card board we leave laying around for him to destroy. That seems to be what he likes doing best....destroying card board...but since this we have removed all of it.

Well I have to go for now...Just wanted to try to update a little


----------



## Malexis (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry i have been skimming through your whole blog as this is the first time i've seen it and thought i'd post, so if i say or ask something that you've already answer just direct me to the right post! lol 
So did simon get nutured? I think you said he did though. Im glad!  Are you still planning on getting him a lady friend? one thing i want to mention is keep checking craigslist, dont just get a baby because its cute. A lot of the time, at least here, there are nutured or spayed rabbits avaliable. I got my girl Evie in the beggining of march for $50 with TONS of supplies and she is already fixed(with papers to prove) and the supplies cost way over $50. So maybe you can get a spayed girl off of CL, because that will save you tons of money, especially since you've probably spent so much on simon.
Look forward to more pictures though!


----------



## Orchid (Mar 28, 2009)

I am not sure I ever posted about his neuter but when we had testie problems I was posting in the infirmary boards..
He changed after that in both good and bad ways.

No...no little miss for my little mr. 
Money and things are bad now. As much as I would like for him to have a gf, it just can't be. Not at this time. Plus I think he is very used to being king of his castle. I don't think he would take well to any bun moving in.


----------



## RexyRex (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey!! You're back! I was thinking about you and Simon just a couple of days ago, a girl I know just recently got a bunny that has those cute spotted ears like Simon's. I'm sorry things aren't going well for you at the moment, I hope things start to turn around for you.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks. It is always nice to know you have been thought of.

I will try to be around more. I have missed being here.

and thanks...I think things will start turning soon..they have to lol...

Hope all is well in your world


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Orchid, I was wondering where you are! Sorry to hear things aren't so great right now, maybe they'll look up soon. What is Simon's personality like? He was always the cutest little guy. I got a baby girl bunny in September and one of her ears is spotted just like Simon's! The other ear is just orange though.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 30, 2009)

I would have to say Simon is the same and yet not at all.
He has changed as he gets older.
He mellowed out after his neuter but it took awhile for him to stop peeing on everything. He still poops where and when he wishes, but I can live with that.
He hates being alone and will seek you out and even try to tear down whatever keeps him from you.
I wish all the time he wasn't such a chewy bun or I would probably let him have the run of the house. 

We just did all our spring cleaning and for us that means moving and cleaning EVERYTHING. Including Simon's cage. He had one set up in the corner of the living room all winter and would come out when we could manage it.
Now we took that down and set up his summer house which is a small cage with a large run pen. It takes up all of the hallway by out bedrooms. So he pretty much can come and goes as he wants and should we need to have to lock him in we just turn the door part and all is well. Not sure if he likes it better or not yet.

As always he could care less about toys. Likes to dig up blankets and lick the carpet.
He really got into tearing up cardboard but we had that issue when I thought he just might die so we took all cardboards away. I was thinking perhaps he was actually ingesting too much of it and causing a block up.
Things seems to have cleared up and we seem ok...but I worry still. I always worry about my boy...but I think it is his lot in life to have a crappy system and mine to forever worry about him. 
As soon as I can find a job we will be going to the vet for a check up. 
I don't know if he could handle any other bun in "his" house at all. I wonder if we have not made him so spoiled with our attentions now that he would just turn into a p*ssy monster from hell if we dared try bring another bun in here.
I think though with money the way it is and how small our house is,...it is best all way round to keeping it just Simon.
My daughter and him have been bonding so much more lately as well and that is something I wish to continue to encourage. She has decided she doesn't want to talk to her dad anymore. Animals can soothe and heal the heart and soul.
They will sit together for quite some time now. He loves to curl up on her lap and let her pet him until she gets bored with it and that takes awhile now.
As always it is a blast to watch him play speedracer and binky though that does not happen near as much as it used to.
When he doesn't like hearing no...like shooing him off the couch...he will pee, on you, near you or the couch to tell you...
The king still wears his crown lol...

He is a good boy, sweet...just way spoiled and I know it...
The vet people even give me that look...That "oh I know that bun look"


----------



## Orchid (Apr 1, 2009)

Well for some reason Photobucket will not allow me to get to any photo and edit it at all so this one is gonna be a big one. I took a few pics and uploaded them. Nothing fancy just a quick few shots while we were hanging out together.

Feel free to pop over and take a peek if you want to see the others...but here is one I liked well enough.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Orchid (Apr 1, 2009)

This is Simon's summer house. We take up the whole hallway in our house and make it like a big pen. He likes sleeping on his shelf but only after he moves his towel around the way he wants it to be. He seems rather happy with it. We use the NIC as a gates to the doorways so the bedrooms are not closed off all the time. I catch him at night here and there standing by the ones blocking my door. I so wish he wasn't a chewer...


----------



## Becca (Apr 22, 2009)

This blog has been mentioned in Today on RO


----------



## Orchid (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats pretty cool...thanks


----------



## Orchid (Sep 13, 2009)

I think of you being gone and tears come.

I look to your cage to see you...but you are not there.

I can not believe you are gone. I feel blessed to have been able to love you, but hate I was unable to save you. It is not fair you lived such a short time on this earth.

There is no bun that could ever compare...

Our hearts our broken,..our spirts sad. This loss is too great....

We will miss you forever...but always will you be in our hearts...



Goodbye Simon....


----------



## Orchid (Sep 15, 2009)

I keep trying to come back and read the things I have written here...I don't seem to ever get very far...
I keep seeing a pattern...all the things that ever went wrong and the continual problems we had worrying about what he would eat, his poop, attitude ...all of it.
Keep thinking we were bound to end how we did. I don't think I ever faced that. Just couldn't...

I think about him a hundred times a day. I look to his area and some how think he will be there. When I woke up this morning I went to feed him before I really woke up all the way and remembered he was gone.

My Simon...

I hate picturing him in his grave, wrapped in his blue blanket...
Angelina is worried people might walk on his grave. I told her we will plant flowers around it and I will wood burn a small headstone for him.

She came out of her room this morning and told me Simon said good morning. I stood there staring at her not knowing what to say. She said I told him good morning too mommy.
She can see his grave from her windows.
My heart broke and froze when she said that to me....

I went to the library yesterday and picked up some kid books that talk about death.
Lifetimes: A beautiful way to explain death to children
Goodbye Mousie
I'll Always Love You
The Tenth Good Thing About Barney
The Barenstain Bears: Lose A Friend

Through all my searching I could not locate a book for children that talked about a pet bunny passing on.

I found so many for cats and dogs though...

Been thinking I would like to try to write one for kids about bunnies. Dont know that I can, but I think I just might try and if I can...Dedicate it to Simon.
I think Angelina would like that...
He would live on forever then...and not just in our memories..


----------



## Victoria (Sep 15, 2009)

Simon is in my memory too, even though I never met him in person. I was crying thinking about him for some reason because I saw many of his photos (with that silly fur on top) on this site just before when he went to the emergency vets. 
I hope this is not a cruel question - I wanted to ask what happened to him why did he have this GI problem? It somehow makes a bit of a difference for me if I can understand why, but I dont know if this is the same with you?


I have lost a pet rat on 22 April 2009. It was the first animal I have lost - the other ones we gave away (a baby rabbit and a dog) - I wona baby rabbitas a 4 year old at a rabbit show. My parents decided not to keep the rabbit after few weeks of chewing on everything and no litter training - I had no choice. When we immigrated to Australia we left our 11 year old dog because we could not take him here, but the dog was not mine it was my dads - he chose and bought him and he primarily looked after him, I never really wanted a dog, he was violent to animals, so there was no shock. I never actually lost a pet that died before me.
When my rat died I was angry because we bought asick animalfrom the shop (we did not know it was sick)and he was ill from the first day we got him home. 

His name was Morti. 

Knowing that it was not my fault but the shop's (they seem to breed them as live food which is illegal in this country) make me feel that I have done all that I could. 

We spent hundreds of$ during his short life going to vets and the specialist exotics vet to try to help him witha mycoplasmosis infection - but he was too weak, he must have been bred that way (may be inbred with too close relatives) or he was bred from sick parents, so we could not help him and he died at 10 months. 

We have his brother Bear and he is also sick but he is stronger and he is still fighting, taking meds twice a day for the rest of his life. 


I just wanted to write this for some reason so I am sorry if this is not the right place. I have only lost a pet 5 months ago and while I dont know how you feel I can emphathise with a loss of a pet.


I think I need a book like this for myself. 

I dont have kids yet, andno one reallytaughtme, even as a child about losing pets. Some people don't understand and they say : so what dont worry it was just an animal. 

Morti's grave is in the front yard of an appartment block where we live, no one really goes to the area where we buried him apart from the gardeners. We buried him and put a privet plant on top. Someone stole it or it just died may be, about 1 month ago. So it is unmarked grave now.


----------



## Victoria (Sep 15, 2009)

I think my fiance should not have named him Morti - Im not superstitious usually but this time I am! I named my rat Bear and he is strong but Rob named his Morti and he is what his name says - dead. His name is Mortimer which means "dead sea" in Latin. Strangely Rob had another rat named Mortimer and another one (I dont know what his name was) - those two were eaten by a cat (he gave them to a friend with cancer and her kids accidentally let the cat in and she was too sick so did not notice). It is already a second unhappy ending to a Morti so I just got two more rats and their names are Socks and No Name.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 15, 2009)

*Victoria wrote: *


> Simon is in my memory too, even though I never met him in person. I was crying thinking about him for some reason because I saw many of his photos (with that silly fur on top) on this site just before when he went to the emergency vets.
> I hope this is not a cruel question - I wanted to ask what happened to him why did he have this GI problem? It somehow makes a bit of a difference for me if I can understand why, but I dont know if this is the same with you?
> I have lost a pet rat on 22 April 2009. It was the first animal I have lost - the other ones we gave away (a baby rabbit and a dog) - I wona baby rabbitas a 4 year old at a rabbit show. My parents decided not to keep the rabbit after few weeks of chewing on everything and no litter training - I had no choice. When we immigrated to Australia we left our 11 year old dog because we could not take him here, but the dog was not mine it was my dads - he chose and bought him and he primarily looked after him, I never really wanted a dog, he was violent to animals, so there was no shock. I never actually lost a pet that died before me.
> When my rat died I was angry because we bought asick animalfrom the shop (we did not know it was sick)and he was ill from the first day we got him home.
> ...



Hello....



From the start everyone told me I would have a lifetime of issues with him because he was taken away from his mother too soon. He was maybe 6 weeks old when we got him. Where he came from is also very questionable...I have the impressionit was a sort of mill....who knows...

A lot of his issues are in this blog.... It started with the first week and finding he had coccidia. We treated it and moved on.

He would however go through days where he would stop eating, drinking, pooping. The first visit didn't yeild many answers as the tests they wanted to run were way beyond my means. So we force fed, pumpkin, juice in the water ect.. He snapped out of it and was ok. These kind of days kept happening but not often. Maybe a total of 5 times including this very last one.

One of those times we found blood around his anus, but no answer was forth coming and we moved on. He would start eating and drinking normally the next day and so when hehad days like that we did the juice, pumpkin, water soaked greens, infant gas drops, bene bac and he would come back the next day A OK.

His last normal visit to the vet was a check up and boarding. They had him for 4 days. Upon check out they said he was doing great but we needed to get himoff the alfalfa hay and he needed to gain a bit of weight, but was fine over all.

That visit was August 4 2009.

Now Simon was a pain in the rear. He didn't like toys, peed when and where he wanted, acted like king of the castle and wouldn't really eat any other hay but Alfalfa. He would act like a crack addict when you gave him the pellets for his breakfast. He even went as far as to jump his pen if you dared walk past without feeding him first. He was very loving though. He would seek you out, jump up on you and lay with you for hours as long as you rubbed his cheeks and scratched his ears...he loved having his ears scratched. It was like bunny heaven to him I think.

On September 12th we woke up and went to feed Simon. He was sitting in his litter pan. We put the bowl down and he didnt care. I knew then we were in for another crappy day. I opened the pen and let him spend the whole day outside of it. His legs and butt where wet and dirty and that was unlike Simon to tolerate.

He stayed in one corner of the living room and really didn't move much. He would kick out his back legs,...even did some flops and so I really didn't think we were in much trouble. He snacked on some pumpkin and ate one leaf of romain. Took his infant gas drops likea champ and we went on with the day though I watched him closely.

By the evening he wasn't pooping any more. He would not eat or drink anything. I started forcing water on him hoping...hoping that come morning we would wake up like we always have and he would be fine like he always was.

Morning came and he was in the bottom of his cage with his back pushed up in a corner. He wouldn't move...he looked like he was in pain. We rushed him to the ER vet.

She said his tummy felt full of "matter" but that it mostly felt normal except for a few spots where it felt like possible tumors or an obstrubtion. She said he had lost all his muscle mass, he couldn't keep his temp up. She was leaning towards cancer, though rare in one so young she said it did happen.

The treatment plan they offer ranged from 900 to 1300 and that wasn't even with surgery. She felt that no matter when route we took the end would be the same. My ex husband agreed to pay for the vet but there was only so much he could afford. Knowing he was in pain, seeing him unable to move, unable to support his own head broke my heart and I we agreed to put him to sleep.

It was one of the worst moments of my life.

They asked if they could do a quick necropsy because she wanted to understand his internal issues. I agreed so that should another bun come their way like him, maybe they could help, have a better handle on the situation. We waited and brought him home in a cardboard coffen. 

Later when I was calm enough I called to ask what they found. All they would tell me is they saw no sign of cancer, no tumors and there was no obstruction the vet could find. I have no further answers then that.....

During the courseof his life, from when we brought him home on Feb 12th 2008, we had spent Somewhere around $900 on the vet alone. This includes our very last visit.

They said his birthday was Dec 25 2007....He came home with us on Feb 12... So he was alive for 1 year, 8 months and 19 days...of that we got to spend most of it with him. Minus two birthday trips to the ocean in Aug 08 and 09.

1 year..8 months...19 days....it was not long enough.



I have all the invoiced from all those visits....and I don't know what to do with them. They just sit in my kitchen...no need to keep them I guess..but I don't think I should throw them away.

I just don't understand and I wish I could....what would could take all his muscle mass away, and make this happen? Cancer sounded like a good explaination...but they didn't find that. From Aug 4 to Sept 13....HOW!?!?

He was eating, playing, drinking and being himself up until the morning of the 12th...



I am sorry to hear about Morti....I understand better now...then I ever wanted to...

I am afraid to get another bun now. What if the same thing happens? I couldn't deal with that again...at least not now....

I found a bun named dipper who needs a home...baby lionhead/netherland dwarf born on my daughters birthday.... Aug 2 this year...But I just cant do it.....


----------



## Victoria (Sep 15, 2009)

I only got the rats a week ago so it took me 4 months to deal with the loss of Morti. I did not know I will lose him it came so suddenly because we also saw a vet 1 month beforethe ratsdeath and the vet did not notice anything wrong. I think with the animals like rats, rabbits, guineapigs etc they just dont knowenough like with dogs and cats, if it s not their specialty. But Morti was diagnosed by another vet with mycoplasmosis and since he did not have much resistance he was weak and may be it was not visible to the other vet at that point in time andMorti was going to end up like this regardless.

I also have two bunnies with some problems and what the vet wants to do is also beyond my means. I sometimes think if its so expensive may be we should not have gotten them, but my fiance says it is not true. We did a blood test on one of the rabbits and it cost us over $300 with the visit and the meds (we are in Australia). They stopped the head tilt and neurological problems but the vet wants him in hospital and wants more test which we cant afford right now. I hope it wont be too late when we do. I think that Simon looked like he had some imbalance in his gut, some problem with some bacteria, but I dont know enough about animals and rabbits to know what it could be. What tests did they want to do that were beyond your means?


----------



## Victoria (Sep 15, 2009)

My rabbits act the same way with their pellets but they are in the cages - Black sometimes jumps on the side of the cage with all his paws and attaches to its side it looks so silly. But I dont give them much pellets since Red choked on them and nearly died because he ate so many at one time


----------



## Victoria (Sep 15, 2009)

Also dont get rid ofthe invoices - if somehow can prove that the shop sold you a sick animal - I dont know if can prove it in this case - they will have to pay your expenses, I think


----------



## Orchid (Sep 16, 2009)

*Victoria wrote: *


> Also dont get rid ofthe invoices - if somehow can prove that the shop sold you a sick animal - I dont know if can prove it in this case - they will have to pay your expenses, I think



When the owner of the store found out about Simon and his problems, she gave me store credit to reimburse my costs for the initial problems...which was ok because that is where I bought his hay, pellets, toys etc...

Any thing past the initial stuff she isn't liable for...

Decent enough lady...


----------



## Orchid (Sep 17, 2009)

I spoke with Simon's regular vet yesterday....

Beyond the fact she didn't actually see him this last time, she said she feels it was some sort of defect of his genes that was unavoidable. It wasn't anything I did. She said she recommends staying away from that "line".

Called the pet store today who sold him to me.

Pet Mania in Raleigh NC.

They said they use "B & B"....and have been for years.

Couldn't seem to find them in searches....


----------



## Orchid (Sep 17, 2009)

I found this site...



http://www.bentwillowbunnies.com/index.html



Thinking this just might be the "B & B" the pet store mentioned...the only other one I have found so far was in Texas....


----------



## Orchid (Sep 18, 2009)

I feel it has come time to come to a close with The Tails Of Simon.

As we all know his life has come to an end and now he must live on only in our hearts and memories. I do not think words will ever express how close, how much I loved him. His loss is perhaps second only to losing my father. I had never been able to exp the love of an animal like I had with Simon.

I will no longer post here as it is now time to move on, but...

During the last minutes of his life Angelina...my 8 year old daughterwho has been there for his whole life, loving him, playing, petting, feeding, holding and loving beyond anything...asked me to take pictures with my phone. She wanted to have just a few more pictures of her with him...I agreed.

I will warn you that I find them rather heart breaking in so many ways. Her face,...the look about Simon I think shows that his spark was fading and fading fast. It is not how I wish to remember him...but there is one picture that I will keep in my mind and on our family picture wall always...and that will be how I remember him always.

The first three pictures are of Simon and my daughter before he wet to sleep and the very last is the one that I will always remember him by....




























I will always love you.....


----------



## Orchid (Oct 2, 2009)




----------

